# Ist das ein Krieg, oder was?



## Empedokles (12. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

laut unseren Regierungskomikern führt man in Afghanistan keinen Krieg. Dort herrschen allenfalls "kriegsähnliche" Zustände. Wie das halt so bei bewaffneten Konflikten ist, die zum Schutz einer wehrlosen Bevölkerung ausgetragen werden.
Das Wort "Krieg" hört man hierzulande nur von den Politikern der Partei die Linke. Alle anderen hingegen verdrehen und verzerren die deutsche Sprache bis ins Unmöglichste, um nur ja irgendwie um das böse Wort herum zu kommen.

Der verteidigungsministerähnliche Spaßvogel sagte neulich: "Was wir am Karfreitag in Kunduz erleben mussten, bezeichnen die meisten verständlicherweise als Krieg. Ich auch."
Wie jetzt? Verständlicherweise als Krieg "bezeichnen"? Nur am Karfreitag? Sonst ist da eitel Sonnenschein?
Und unsere bundeskanzlerinnenähnliche Powerfrau sagte: "Die meisten Soldaten nennen es Bürgerkrieg oder einfach Krieg. Ich verstehe das gut." 
Versteht das gut aber sieht das ganz anders?

Warum nur diese Verrenkungen? Was sagt eigentlich das Volk dazu? Und sind unsere regierungsähnlichen Volksvertreter jetzt eigentlich dafür da um unsere Interessen zu vertreten, oder um deutsche Waffen zu Werbezwecken ins Ausland zu schicken? Ist es in unserem Interesse, daß deutsche Soldaten Zivilisten erschießen und selbst erschossen werden? Für ein Ziel, von dem immer mehr Experten sagen, daß es nicht erreicht werden kann?

Aber es ist ja kein Krieg.

Wenn das kein Krieg ist, habe ich mich gefragt, was machen unsere tapferen Freiheitskämpfer da unten denn dann?
Die einzige logische Antwort muß lauten: Eine Safari!
Erst schießt man ein paar Fotos, dann ein paar Trophäen. Und damit man unsere Touristen in guter Erinnerung behält, verteilt man an die Eingeborenen ein paar Glasperlen.
Und das alles für unsere Sicherheit, die Demokratie und die Völkerverständigung.

Juchhu.


----------



## Quentaros (12. April 2010)

Gehört zu einem Krieg nicht vorher eine offizielle Kriegserklärung? Diese wurde wahrscheinlich nie ausgesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie hiess es immer? Krieg ist Politik nur mit anderen Mitteln.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. April 2010)

Es sind doch Deutsche Soldaten gestorben... so weit ich weis wäre das eine Kriegs Erklärung.


----------



## Ptolemeus (12. April 2010)

Dann wähl halt die Volksvertreter die du für richtig hälst ,daraus folgt du musst uns nich volllabbern.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. April 2010)

Man führt keine Kriege gegen Terroristen.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. April 2010)

Tja das Problem der Deutschen seit  ´45….irgendwie mitmachen aber doch nicht so richtig…ganz oder gar nicht wäre mal angesagt, aber das wird noch lange dauern bis es mal soweit ist…wegen der Vergangenheit und so…immer immer wieder die Diskussion wegen dem Angriff auf die Tankwagen, bei denen auch Zivilisten gestorben sind, das ist noch lange ein Thema – aber nur bei uns, selbst die Afghanen verstehen es nicht, warum hier monatelang debattiert wird.


----------



## Empedokles (12. April 2010)

Ptolemeus schrieb:


> Dann wähl halt die Volksvertreter die du für richtig hälst ,daraus folgt du musst uns nich volllabbern.


Das ist ein Forum. Hier wird diskutiert und nicht gelabert. Zu einer Diskussion gehören immer mindestens zwei aktive Diskutanten. Wenn du nicht aktiv diskutieren kannst oder willst, gehörst du wohl eher zu den trollähnlichen Forengestalten.
Und die spreche ich mit meinen Beiträgen nicht an. Kusch.

Hängt euch jetzt bitte nicht an den Tanklastern auf. Ist es Krieg? Ist es kein Krieg? Warum ist unsere Regierung unwillig/unfähig es so zu nennen?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. April 2010)

nach dem ganzen haufen toten zivilisten, toten soldaten und toten terroristen würde ich das ganze schon als krieg bezeichnen. luftangriffe gehören für mich ebenfalls nicht zur friedenstiftung!


----------



## schneemaus (12. April 2010)

Es wurde mal erklärt, wieso zu Guttenberg dazu nur meint: "umgangssprachlich könnte man Krieg sagen".

Offiziell sind die Handlungen der deutschen Bundeswehr in Afghanistan ein "nicht internationaler, bewaffneter Konflikt". Krieg hingegen ist mehr oder weniger definiert als "internationaler bewaffneter Konflikt". Da (außer in Afghanistan selbst) nirgendwo eine afghanische Armee (wir reden jetzt nicht von Terroristen, sondern von staatlichen Soldaten) gegen deutsche, amerikanische oder sonstwelche Soldaten kämpft, ist der bewaffnete Konflikt eben nicht international und somit per Definition auch kein Krieg.

Hab mir das mehr als einmal erklären lassen, bis ich's wirklich verstanden hab xD


----------



## Quentaros (12. April 2010)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es eher Regionaler Konflikt ist, aber nicht wirklich ein Krieg in dem Sinne. Vielleicht eher Guerilliakrieg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (12. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Es wurde mal erklärt, wieso zu Guttenberg dazu nur meint: "umgangssprachlich könnte man Krieg sagen".
> 
> Offiziell sind die Handlungen der deutschen Bundeswehr in Afghanistan ein "nicht internationaler, bewaffneter Konflikt". Krieg hingegen ist mehr oder weniger definiert als "internationaler bewaffneter Konflikt". Da (außer in Afghanistan selbst) nirgendwo eine afghanische Armee (wir reden jetzt nicht von Terroristen, sondern von staatlichen Soldaten) gegen deutsche, amerikanische oder sonstwelche Soldaten kämpft, ist der bewaffnete Konflikt eben nicht international und somit per Definition auch kein Krieg.
> 
> Hab mir das mehr als einmal erklären lassen, bis ich's wirklich verstanden hab xD



ähm ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also nehmen wir mal als beispiel russland fällt jetzt in luxemburg ein und man kämpft NUR dort. dann ist das auch kein krieg? ^^



Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lulz !


----------



## skyline930 (12. April 2010)

Naja, es *ist* Krieg. Da man das aber öffentlich nicht sagen darf, weils in der Gesellschaft mittlerweile zu einem Tabu-Wort verkommt, wird es halt umschrieben. Für die meisten klingen "kriegsähnliche Zustände" anscheinend besser als "Krieg". Zu den Links: Mit Bild und Spiegel würde ich aber aufpassen wenn es um Informationen geht. Objektiv - Subjektiv - Bildiktiv .. Ansonsten hast du schon recht.


----------



## Tikume (12. April 2010)

Empedokles schrieb:


> Warum nur diese Verrenkungen?


http://www.faz.net/s/Rub594835B672714A1DB1A121534F010EE1/Doc~E5CA34E9C30934EB18E25D647EDAFC533~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Was macht es für einen Unterschied ob man es Krieg nennt oder nicht? Krieg ist auch nur ein Wort und ändert nichts an der Situation.


----------



## Thoor (12. April 2010)

Ich glaube rein faktisch gesehen ist es kein Krieg... mehr eine Art von Terrorbekämpfung, auch in Hinblick auf die ganzen Warlords da unten... :/


----------



## Jester (12. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was macht es für einen Unterschied ob man es Krieg nennt oder nicht? Krieg ist auch nur ein Wort und ändert nichts an der Situation.



Kriegsähnlicher Zustand --> Onkel Verteidigungsminister hat Oberkommando, Bevölkerung freut sich, alles bunt und schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krieg --> Tante Kanzlerin hat Oberkommando, Bevölkerung goes Q.Q, pöse pöse.

Also an sich wahrscheinlich ein interner Machtkampf, wer das sagen in diesem Krieg hat... Oder doch kriegsähnlicher Zustand?
Wie auch immer, ich sage ganz klar, dass das dort unten ein Krieg ist, wenn auch keiner im herkömmlichen Sinne.
Eher so ein Bürgerkrieg, in dem nur auf einer Seite von Bürgern, die auch eigentlich keine Bürger sind, gekämpft wird, auf der anderen Seite von einem Staatenbündnis.


----------



## nuriina (12. April 2010)

Sagt mal nem Afghanen das das da unten wo er lebt kein Krieg ist sondern nur ein Kriegsähnlicher Zustand. Er wird sicher zustimmen. Stellt euch vor in Deutschland würden seit fast 10 Jahren jeden Tag Zivilisten sterben weil ein anderer Staat meint unsere Regierung stürzen zu müssen weil sie einen Terroristen nicht ausliefern wollte sondern vor ein deutsches Gericht stellen wollen. Das ganze ist für Deutschland nicht nur ein Krieg sondern ein Angriffskrieg.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Das ganze ist für Deutschland nicht nur ein Krieg sondern ein Angriffskrieg.



Nicht wirklich...

Gelinde gesagt spielen wir für die Amis Putzfrau, weil die sich einen Scheiß dafür interessieren was da unten passiert und sowieso einen vollkommen schlampigen "Job" hingelegt haben...
Oder glaubst du, wenn alle "Westler" da unten raus sind, dass dann da Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen herrschen wird?
Das die ganzen Rest-Taliban, dann einfach jubeln und sich wieder in ihre Höhlen verkriechen und eine frei gewählte Regierung machen lassen? Oder, dass "westliche" Aufbauhelfer und Hilfsorganisationen einfach ihre Arbeit unbehelligt durchführen können?


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2010)

Die Natur dieses ewigen "Streites" darum, ob wir in Afghanistan einen Krieg haben, liegt in der Natur des internationalen Rechts begründet. Seitdem es Institutionen wie die UN gibt, musste man in den Politikwissenschaften eine neue "Sparte" gründen: Nämlich die Frieden- und Konfliktsforschung. Es ist einfach notwendig, zu definieren, wann ein Konflikt ein Konflikt ist oder wann ein Krieg ein Krieg. Genauso ist es notwendig, zu definieren, wann Frieden Frieden ist. Die gängigen Definitionen kann man de facto im Uppsala Conflict Data Program (UCDP) nachlesen (finde sie nicht sofort muss ich sagen - sucht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Es gibt eben durchaus Unterschiede, was solche Dinge angeht - und sofern nicht eine gewissen Quantität an..."Opfern" erreicht ist, kann man es politisch gesehen nicht als Krieg bezeichnen - umgangssprachlich sehr wohl.


----------



## Manowar (13. April 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen, das wir auch unheimlich wenig von dem Krieg mitbekommen.
Nen Kumpel von mir, war da unten und als er wiederkam, war er wie ausgewechselt (Wie diese Amerikanischen Vietnam Flashback Opfer).
Der war nur in ner kleinen "Randgruppe" im Grenzgebiet und kam da allein schon 7 mal in Feuergefechte. 4 Leute musste er erschießen und 1 Kamerad von ihm ist gestorben.


----------



## sympathisant (13. April 2010)

klar ist es krieg.

die USA kämpft dort unten um die kontrolle über das land. und wir unterstützen sie. da afghanistan natürlich nie den USA angegliedert werden wird, wird eine marionettenregierung installiert, die das machen soll, was die USA wollen.

da die taliban und inzwischen wohl ein mehrteil der afghanen mit dieser regierung nicht einverstanden sind, kämpfen die regierung und ein großteil von polizei und armee zusammen mit den natokräften gegen die dortige bevölkerung.

dass es ein krieg ist, kann wohl niemand mehr abstreiten. was ich problematischer finde ist die bezeichnung "terroristen". eine regierung schmeisst schnell mit diesem begriff um sich, wenn die menschen im land keine andere chance mehr sehen, die verhältnisse im land zu ändern als durch gewalt.


----------



## shadow24 (13. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was ich problematischer finde ist die bezeichnung "terroristen". eine regierung schmeisst schnell mit diesem begriff um sich, wenn die menschen im land keine andere chance mehr sehen, die verhältnisse im land zu ändern als durch gewalt.




das seh ich ähnlich.und für manche sind es Terroristen und für andere sind es Freiheitskämpfer...was wir,die Deutschen, auch immer da unten machen,irgendwann passiert immer mal ein Fehler.so wie gestern mal wieder,wo ein Busfahrer mal wieder nicht auf ein Signal eines Kontrollpostens reagiert hat und die Natosoldaten das Feuer darauf eröffnet haben.mehrere Zivilisten starben im Kugelhagel und sehr viele Verletzte...auf wessen Seite stehen jetzt wohl die Angehörigen der Opfer?auf der tollen Natoseite oder auf der Seite der Männer die die "Besatzer" aus dem Land vertreiben will...
Afghanistan ist nicht zu kontrollieren.das wissen die Supermächte seit über 200 Jahren.ob es damals das Weltreich England war,oder in den 80ern die Russen,oder jetzt die Nato....alle haben sich da ne blutige Nase geholt...
und fragt doch mal die Soldaten die da unten stationiert sind,ob da Krieg herrscht...ich glaub da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen...auch wenn unsere Regierung uns was anderes erzählen will...
wenn die Nato weg ist wird die glorreiche,neu aufgestellte afghanische Armee weggespült von den Taliban und die werden auch die Regierung übernehmen.und dann?waren alle Opfer und Mühen umsonst.von daher lieber jetzt abziehen,als noch mehr Opfer und Leid da unten zu haben


----------



## schneemaus (13. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ähm ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Guttenberg würde wahrscheinlich wieder nein sagen, solange Luxemburg oder irgendeine andere Armee dann nicht in mindestens einem anderen Staat wegen genau der gleichen Sache kämpft. Für mich persönlich ist das, was da unten in Afghanistan abgeht, auch Krieg. Ich hab letztes Jahr in einem blöden Standard-FSJler-Dienst einen ehem. Soldaten gesehen, der zwei Wochen später an den Folgen der Verwundungen in Afghanistan gestorben ist. Also JA, es ist Krieg. Weil es schrecklich ist, dass junge Menschen dort umkommen, genauso wie es schrecklich ist, dass Zivilisten getötet werden. Allerdings bestialischer finde ich noch diesen einen komischen Club der absoluten Kriegsgegner, die sich, wenn ein deutscher Soldat im Auslandseinsatz stirbt, hinsetzen und Champagner trinken, weil sie Recht hatten, dass Krieg keine Lösung ist. Natürlich ist es das nicht - Aber das finde ich nun wirklich pervers. Wenn mir der Name wieder einfällt, teil ich ihn euch mit...


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Man führt keine Kriege gegen Terroristen.



So ist es.
Es ist völkerrechtlich genau festgelegt, was man Krieg nennen darf und was nicht.
Z.b. müssen alle Teilnehmer Uniformen tragen usw...

Da das die Taliban nicht tut, kann man nicht von Krieg sprechen


----------



## sympathisant (13. April 2010)

sorry das ist bescheuert. du machst krieg davon abhängig was die leute für sachen anhaben?


----------



## shadow24 (13. April 2010)

hab auf wiki nochmal eine interessante Erklärung zum "Krieg" in Afghanistan gefunden:

Der Krieg, der seit 2001 in Afghanistan geführt wird, wird gewöhnlich als „Internationale Militärpräsenz“ bezeichnet und wird durch den UN-Sicherheitsrat seit 2001 Jahr für Jahr durch Resolutionen mandatiert. Der Grund für diese Kunstbegriffe liegt darin, dass es kein explizites „internationales Mandat“ zur Kriegführung gibt. Statt dessen wird die rechtliche Fiktion geschaffen, dass es sich nicht um eine Intervention fremder Mächte, sondern um die militärische Unterstützung einer legalen Staatsgewalt in diesen Ländern handelt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. April 2010)

Nicht ich mach das, sondern die UN, die in ihrer Charta festlegt, was gegeben sein muss, um es krieg nennen zu können.


----------



## sympathisant (13. April 2010)

wenn etwas aussieht wie eine ente, schwimmt wie eine ente und schnattert wie eine ente, es ist tatsächlich eine ente. auch wenn die UN es hund nennt.

letztendlich nennt man es nur anders, damit man die eigenen regeln umgehen kann. nämlich keinen krieg zu führen. dass man damit mehr probleme* schafft als löst, sehen die verantwortlichen nicht. oder wollen es nicht sehen, denn es gibt immer einige wenige die am krieg verdienen. und die verantwortlichen gehören dazu.

* kosten, gegengewalt, unzfriedenheit im eigenen land


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn etwas aussieht wie eine ente, schwimmt wie eine ente und schnattert wie eine ente, es ist tatsächlich eine ente. auch wenn die UN es hund nennt.


Für mich der Satz des Tages... und Recht hast du damit.


----------



## Shaila (13. April 2010)

Dann hat die UN einen gewaltigen Schaden wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2010)

Hat das deutsche Recht einen Schaden, weil Totschlag und Mord unterschieden werden? Beides stellt einen ähnlichen Sachverhalt dar, nur ist Totschlag eine Handlung aus dem Affekt und Mord eine geplante Tötung. Dasselbe ist es im internationalen Recht mit Konfliktbezeichnungen. Ein Konflikt ist eben nicht gleich ein Krieg, nur weil sich zwei oder mehr Parteien bekämpfen. Sicher ist es das umgangssprachlich, das heißt dass die Bürger und die Soldaten (Soldaten sind keine Politiker sondern ein Haufen Nulpen die nichts besseres mit ihrem Leben anzufangen haben als sich über 10 Jahre in einem Mordverein zu verpflichten (persönliche Meinung, darum geht es auch nicht)) es gerne als Krieg bezeichnen können, aber es ist es eben nicht rechtlich, zumindest nicht für Deutschland. 
Wir haben in Afghanistan einen Krieg, allerdings ist das ein Krieg zwischen der demokratisch gewählten und von der UN anerkannten afghanischen Regierung und den radikalislamischen Taliban, die aus dem eigenen Land kommen. Also ein Bürgerkrieg. Deutschland, Amerika, Großbritannien etc. unterstützen die Regierung auf Basis des internationalen Rechts, führen allerdings keinen Krieg in Afghanistan, da sie dann eben einen Krieg in Afghanistan führen würden. Das würde heißen, dass souveräne Nationen gegen Truppen auf dem Territorium einer souveränen Nation Krieg führen - also Krieg gegen diese Nation führen. Dem ist aber nicht so, da wir ja die Regierung Afghanistans anerkennen. Würden wir einen KRIEG gegen Afghanistan führen (So wie Bush 2001) müsste das Völkerrecht der UN vollkommen anders angewandt werden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriegsv%C3%B6lkerrecht

NATÜRLICH ist das vollkommene Korinthenkackerei, die ansich weltfremd ist. Aber in der Politik sind diese Gründe eben essenziell wichtig - und deswegen dürfen Merkel und Guttenberg als Kanzlerin und Verteidigungsminister, die also auf der internationalen Politikbühne agieren, diesen Konflikt NICHT offiziell als Krieg bezeichnen - weil er es völkerrechtlich gesehen nicht ist.


----------



## EisblockError (13. April 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man der Bevölkerung 1 Woche Zeit zur Evakuierung geben und danach wird da alles zerbombt!





und Amelika sollte sich sofort zurückziehen!


Edit: @ Poster über mir:


Das was du sagst ist richtig, aber der Afghanistan KRIEG war ein geplanter einsatz!!!!


Die sind da ja wohl nicht zufällig hingegangen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (13. April 2010)

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man der Bevölkerung 1 Woche Zeit zur Evakuierung geben und danach wird da alles zerbombt!



wat


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man der Bevölkerung 1 Woche Zeit zur Evakuierung geben und danach wird da alles zerbombt!


Das freut meine Familie besonders, der Mann meiner Cousine ist Afghane




> Das was du sagst ist richtig, aber der Afghanistan KRIEG war ein geplanter einsatz!!!!
> 
> Die sind da ja wohl nicht zufällig hingegangen.


Der Afghanistan-Krieg ist allerdings vorbei, seitdem es eine legitime Regierung dort gibt, das Land also "befreit" ist (olol). Wie gesagt, was Deutschland und Co. machen ist eine sogenannte Peacekeeping-Mission (Allerdings nicht von der UN, sondern von der NATO aus soweit ich mich recht erinnere). Der Vorgang, den wir hier haben, ist das sogenannte "Robuste Peacekeeping": Die NATO entsendet Truppen, die im Konfliktgebiet beim Wiederaufbau helfen, allerdings auch zur Sicherung des Krisenherdes beitragen - sei es durch Ausbildung von Sicherheitskräften oder eben durch die Bekämpfung von Aufständischen.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (13. April 2010)

ich verstehe das eh nicht was hat uns das anzugehen was da unten passiert?


----------



## sympathisant (14. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Afghanistan-Krieg ist allerdings vorbei, seitdem es eine legitime Regierung dort gibt, das Land also "befreit" ist (olol). Wie gesagt, was Deutschland und Co. machen ist eine sogenannte Peacekeeping-Mission (Allerdings nicht von der UN, sondern von der NATO aus soweit ich mich recht erinnere). Der Vorgang, den wir hier haben, ist das sogenannte "Robuste Peacekeeping": Die NATO entsendet Truppen, die im Konfliktgebiet beim Wiederaufbau helfen, allerdings auch zur Sicherung des Krisenherdes beitragen - sei es durch Ausbildung von Sicherheitskräften oder eben durch die Bekämpfung von Aufständischen.



legitime regierung? der jetzige präsident ist präsident, weil der zweitplazierte kandidat der wahl nicht zur stichwahl angetreten ist. er ist nicht angetreten, weil während der eigentlichen wahl zugunsten des jetzigen präsidenten betrogen wurde und für die stichwahl nicht garantiert werden konnte, dass nicht wieder betrogen wird. er ist präsident, weil die USA das so will.

je mehr afghanen durch die besatzungstruppen dort unten getötet werden umso mehr "aufständische" wird es geben, die das schicksal ihres landes selbst in die hand nehmen wollen. stell dir vor, dass dein kind, bruder oder vater von nem ausländischen soldaten getötet wird. du sagst dir bestimmt auch nicht, dass er pech hatte und zur falschen zeit am falschen ort war. du wirst alles tun um ihn zu rächen und den rest deiner familie vor den ausländern zu beschützen.

und letztendlich: wer gibt uns das recht, den menschen dort unten vorzuschreiben in welcher staatsform sie leben sollen?


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2010)

Zu meinem Beitrag, den ich oben geschrieben hab... Diese "Organisation" der Kriegsgegner nennt sich Bamm, hab einen Artikel der Welt gefunden und die Homepage:


Welt-Beitrag

Homepage von Bamm


Ich bin weiß Gott kein Befürworter dieses Gemetzels da unten. Aber DAS finde ich persönlich einfach nur noch krank und pervers.



Edit:





> *Tag Y*
> 
> *Wenn ein Bundeswehrsoldat &#8222;fällt&#8220;,*
> 
> ...



Ich glaub, mir wird schlecht...


----------



## sympathisant (14. April 2010)

die typen sind sowas von erbärmlich. 

aber auch hier gilt. wir leben in einer demokratie und jeder sollte die meinung vertreten können, die er will. auch wenns einem manchmal schwerfällt das zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Thrainan (14. April 2010)

Ob man das ganze als Krieg oder sonstwie bezeichnet ist imho doch egal. Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich vor Ort etwas ändert, sobald wir nen anderen Namen dafür haben. 
Grundsätzlich fand ich den Sturz der Taliban richtig, man kann ja nicht ein Regim in Ruhe lassen, das aus Spaß an der Freude Hochhäuser in die Luft sprengt. 
Und man kann aucch nicht in ein Land einmaschieren und einfach wieder gehen, wenn man weiß das sofort danach die alten Kader wieder an die Macht kommen. Dann wäre die ganze Sache völlig umsonnst gewesen. 

Grundsätzlich sind die westlichen truppen ja auch zu Beginn nicht als besatzer empfunden worden, ganz im Gegenteil sogar. Die westlichen Truppen haben allerdings äußerst ungeschickt, ja teilweise stümperhaft agiert. Ich bin kein Militärexperte und weis das es leider manchmal vorkommt das unschuldige dabei sterben. Aber allein diese Vertuschungsmentalität die bei solchen Fehlern an den tag gelegt wird hilft halt nicht gerade ein positives Bild vom westen zu erzeugen.


----------



## sympathisant (14. April 2010)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ob man das ganze als Krieg oder sonstwie bezeichnet ist imho doch egal. Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich vor Ort etwas ändert, sobald wir nen anderen Namen dafür haben.



manche politiker wären vielleicht nicht mehr für den einsatz wenn ihnen klar ist, dass wir dort krieg führen. die scheinen nicht nachzudenken, sondern es eben an der bezeichnung festzumachen.



> Grundsätzlich fand ich den Sturz der Taliban richtig, man kann ja nicht ein Regim in Ruhe lassen, das aus Spaß an der Freude Hochhäuser in die Luft sprengt.



hast du irgendeinen beweis dafür gesehen, dass die taliban daran schuld waren?



> Und man kann aucch nicht in ein Land einmaschieren und einfach wieder gehen, wenn man weiß das sofort danach die alten Kader wieder an die Macht kommen. Dann wäre die ganze Sache völlig umsonnst gewesen.



genau, das hätte allen vorher klar sein müssen. das der ganze krieg dann auch noch unsummen an geld verschlingt und noch mehr gewalt erzeugt auch. aber deutschland hat ja genug geld. der jetzt verabschiedete haushalt hat glaub ich ne menge geld übrig gehabt, so dass wir uns das locker leisten können.



> Grundsätzlich sind die westlichen truppen ja auch zu Beginn nicht als besatzer empfunden worden, ganz im Gegenteil sogar. Die westlichen Truppen haben allerdings äußerst ungeschickt, ja teilweise stümperhaft agiert. Ich bin kein Militärexperte und weis das es leider manchmal vorkommt das unschuldige dabei sterben. Aber allein diese Vertuschungsmentalität die bei solchen Fehlern an den tag gelegt wird hilft halt nicht gerade ein positives Bild vom westen zu erzeugen.



da bin ich deiner meinung. wenn man einen krieg führt, dann muss auch klar sein, dass menschen sterben. das zu vertuschen bringt keinem was. man verliert nur seine glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Thrainan (14. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hast du irgendeinen beweis dafür gesehen, dass die taliban daran schuld waren?



Es gab doch sogar Videos die die Attentäter vorher aufgenommen haben und anschliesend von ihren Kompanions haben veröffentlichen lassen.


----------



## sympathisant (14. April 2010)

aus wiki _"Die US-Regierung beschuldigt dessen Chef Osama bin Laden, die Anschläge initiiert, in Auftrag gegeben und mitfinanziert zu haben. Dieser stritt in einem Interview anfangs jede Verbindung zu den Anschlägen ab. Im Verlauf des Afghanistankrieges wurde ein Videoband entdeckt, in dem er mit Mitgliedern seiner Gruppe über die Planung der Anschläge sprach und einige ausführende Täter namentlich nannte. In weiteren Erklärungen und Videobotschaften bekannte er sich zu seiner Führungsrolle, zuletzt am 1. November 2004 wenige Tage vor der Wiederwahl von George W. Bush zum US-Präsidenten"_

im krieg findet man videos mit denen man den krieg legitimiert. oke, kann jeder denken was er will über die "beweise" aber für mich sind es keine.


----------



## Shaila (14. April 2010)

Die versuchen doch alles um weitere Gründe für den Kampf gegen den Terror zu finden. Ich vermag es nicht zu sagen wer die wahren Bösen sind, aber ich will mich auch nicht darauf versteifen zu sagen, dass die Taliban grundsätzlich böse sind. Gehen wir mal davon aus der 11. September wurde ihnen einfach angehängt. Wer wäre nicht sauer ?


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2010)

Es artet hier irgendwie immer mehr in die Diskussion aus, ob der Afghanistan-Einsatz legitim ist oder nicht. Ich dachte es geht hier darum, ob es ein Krieg ist bzw. was es sonst ist und wieso. Und das hab ich glaube ich erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. April 2010)

Wie definiert sich denn ein Krieg ? Denn scheinbar wissen das nur die wenigsten.

Das eine Kriegserklärung erfolgen muss ist natürlich schwachsinn, denn der Angriff auf ein Land kann bereits als solches gewertet werden !

Bei dem Begriff "Krieg" versteht man normalerweise die Auseinandersetzung zweier oder mehrerer Staaten mit Waffengewalt. Trifft auf Afghanistan aber nicht zu.
In einem Bürgerkrieg kämpfen mehrere Volksgruppierungen innerhalb eines Staates, kann man für Afghanistan auch nicht sagen.

In Afghanistan liegt ein asymetrischer Konflikt vor. Mehrere Staaten/Schutztruppe kämpfen gegen Aufständische/Terroristen. Genau deswegen wird auch von "kriegsähnlichen Zuständen" gesprochen, denn unter Krieg versteht man im volksmund den Konflikt zweier oder mehrer Staaten. Ansonsten, mit wem wäre Deutschland denn dann im Krieg ? (Ja Deutschland, nicht die Bundeswehr, sondern Deutschland, viele glauben ja hierzulande die Bundeswehr ist dort zur selbstbespassung unten). Taliban ? Terroristen ? Aufständische ? Man kann keinen Krieg gegen Volksgruppierungen führen, gegen Terroristen schon gar nicht, auch wenn immer vom Krieg gegen den Terror die Rede ist. 

Trauriger ist eher an was sich die Leute hier aufhängen, denn die wenigsten haben wohl Ahnung wie es da unten zugeht. Glaubt ihr irgend einen Bundeswehrsoldaten in Afghanistan interessiert es ob wir es Krieg oder Konflikt nennen ? Die Leute hier leben in einer Traumwelt. Zum einen weil jahrelang der Afghanistan-Einsatz als Brunnenbaueinsatz verkauft wurde und zum anderen, weil das Volk jegliche Bedeutung einer Armee vergessen hat. Eine Bundeswehr darf Deutschland haben aber kämpfen darf sie nicht. Hochwasserhilfe leisten darf sie aber sterben ist streng verboten !
Das in einer Armee Soldaten sterben gehört leider dazu, aber genau das zeichnet auch den Soldatenberuf aus. Wenn diese Traumwelt real wäre, gäbe es keine Bundeswehr, sondern nur ein 250.000 Mann starkes THW !

Von daher empfehle ich den Leuten hier mal ganz ruhig zu bleiben, wenn ihr nicht wirklich wisst wie es da unten ist, denn manche schreiben einen ganz schönen Bullsh.... Ihr lebt hier in eurer heilen Blümchenwelt und könnt euch noch nicht mal Ansatzweise vorstellen wie es dort unten ist und wie die Menschen in Afghanistan leben. Die meisten würden vermutlich schon nach einer Stunde weinen, wenn sie mal dort unten wären. Deutschland hat eine Verantwortung in der Welt und kann sich davor nicht verschließen. 

Ich sehe aber eh schon wie es kommen wird. Die Bundeswehr wird abgezogen, die Terroristen bilden ihre Leute aus und schicken sie nach Deutschland und wenn dann in der Frankfurter Innenstadt 200 Menschen durch eine Bombe sterben wird jeder schreien, warum die Bundeswehr aus Afghanistan abgezogen wurde !


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2010)

Guter Beitrag Stancer, leider Perlen vor die Säue geworfen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. April 2010)

Bin zum großen Teil voll deiner Meinung!

Doch sehe ich nicht wie das 'Ziel stehen und abschiessen lassen' die Terroristen davon abhält, Anschläge zu verüben.
Man kann aus dem Land raus oder man kann angreifen, aber drinnen rumstehen und ohnmächtig zu sein bringt meiner Meinung nach nur Tote und keine Erfolge.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. April 2010)

Ptolemeus schrieb:


> Dann wähl halt die Volksvertreter die du für richtig hälst ,daraus folgt du musst uns nich volllabbern.



z.b. die Linke.

"Ich sehe aber eh schon wie es kommen wird. Die Bundeswehr wird abgezogen, die Terroristen bilden ihre Leute aus und schicken sie nach Deutschland und wenn dann in der Frankfurter Innenstadt 200 Menschen durch eine Bombe sterben wird jeder schreien, warum die Bundeswehr aus Afghanistan abgezogen wurde !" - Stancer

Eine Meinung, aber zum Glück nicht meine Meinung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> z.b. die Linke.
> 
> "Ich sehe aber eh schon wie es kommen wird. Die Bundeswehr wird abgezogen, die Terroristen bilden ihre Leute aus und schicken sie nach Deutschland und wenn dann in der Frankfurter Innenstadt 200 Menschen durch eine Bombe sterben wird jeder schreien, warum die Bundeswehr aus Afghanistan abgezogen wurde !" - Stancer
> 
> Eine Meinung, aber zum Glück nicht meine Meinung.



Was war das? Ein 'deine Meinung finde ich scheisse' - Post? Danke für *deine *Meinung!


----------



## Empedokles (15. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Von daher empfehle ich den Leuten hier mal ganz ruhig zu bleiben, wenn ihr nicht wirklich wisst wie es da unten ist, denn manche schreiben einen ganz schönen Bullsh.... Ihr lebt hier in eurer heilen Blümchenwelt und könnt euch noch nicht mal Ansatzweise vorstellen wie es dort unten ist und wie die Menschen in Afghanistan leben. Die meisten würden vermutlich schon nach einer Stunde weinen, wenn sie mal dort unten wären. Deutschland hat eine Verantwortung in der Welt und kann sich davor nicht verschließen.
> 
> Ich sehe aber eh schon wie es kommen wird. Die Bundeswehr wird abgezogen, die Terroristen bilden ihre Leute aus und schicken sie nach Deutschland und wenn dann in der Frankfurter Innenstadt 200 Menschen durch eine Bombe sterben wird jeder schreien, warum die Bundeswehr aus Afghanistan abgezogen wurde !


Verantwortung? Vielleicht. Zumindest sind wir reich genug, daß wir die Augen nicht vor der Not in anderen Ländern schließen bräuchten. Ob wir Verantwortung übernehmen oder nicht liegt ein bischen am eigenen Moral und Anstandsempfinden. Und was DAS betrifft ist unsere Bundesregierung kein sehr guter Lehrherr für das eigene von ihm verwaltete Volk. Ich habe also durchaus Verständnis für jeden, der sagt, daß uns der Rest der Welt am Arsch vorbeigehen kann. Diese Einstellung teile ich zwar nicht, aber ich verstehe zumindest wie sie zu dieser Meinung kommen.

Was den Abzug der Bundeswehr und unweigerlich folgende Bomben in deutschen Städten angeht, halte ich dich jedoch für eine von Noxiels "Säuen".
Schau dir mal diese Rede an: Über die persönlichen Meinungen vom Gysi braucht man nicht weiter diskutieren, aber die von ihm genannten Zahlen und Fakten lassen sich dann doch nicht als von der Linkspartei manipulierte Meinungsmache abstempeln. 

@ Noxiel


> Guter Beitrag Stancer, leider Perlen vor die Säue geworfen.


Perlen vor die Säue?
Ein Guter Beitrag für dumme Menschen?
Mein lieber Schwan. Da nimmst du dir aber was raus.


----------



## Stancer (16. April 2010)

Naja wie auch immer, ich denke, wenn es bereits einen Anschlag gegeben hätte in Deutschland würden die Menschen anders darüber denken. Das es uns noch nicht getroffen hat wie Madrid, London oder Moskau war bisher nur Glück, denn es wurde ja bereits mehrfach versucht. Bisher warens halt eher schlampige Gruppierungen, die es versucht haben, wo dann mal der Zünder versagt hat etc.

Die Deutschen sind aber genau so. Sie Leben nur im hier und jetzt. Was einmal war ist scheiss egal und was einmal sein wird ist auch scheiss egal. Die Deutschen machen gerne bei Diskussionen mal von heut auf morgen eine 180° Wende. Da wird "Polizeistaat" geschrien aber sobald einer Amok läuft können die Gesetze gar nicht scharf genug sein.
Genau dies ist die Denkweise und auch die Erklärung warum Parteien immer wieder aufs neue mit Steuererleichterungen werben, obwohl es die in der Geschichte noch nicht ein einziges mal gegeben hat. Die Deutschen leben halt nur im JETZT!!! 

Über Parteien braucht man hier nicht zu diskutieren, da ist eh jeder anderer Meinung.

Es ist einfach Schade, das die Bundeswehr, als eine Armee aus "Staatbürgern in Uniform", eher wie ein Staat im Staate angesehen wird. In Afghanistan ist nicht die Bundeswehr im Konflikt, sondern Deutschland. Wie sagte Horst Köhler noch gleich ? Es herrscht eine passive Ablehnung oder sowas. Man akzeptiert die Bundeswehr nicht als ein Organ des Staates und schon gar nicht als Einsatzarmee. Eher wird sie als sowas wie eine Söldnertruppe gesehen, die im Auftrag Deutschlands am Hindukusch kämpft, damit Deutschland das nicht tun muss.
Früher war die Bundeswehr eine Verteidigungsarmee um die BRD vor den Warschauer Pakt Staaten zu schützen. Doch diese Bedrohung ist weggefallen und die Bundeswehr hat sich einer neuen Bedrohungslage zugewendet. Asymmetrische Kriegsführung oder Kampf gegen den globalen Terrorismus heisst das Aufgabengebiet der Bundeswehr heute. Die Bundeswehr hat sich dieser neuen Lage angepasst. Das deutsche Volk dagegen hat es nicht getan. Dort herrscht nach wie vor der Gedanke, die Bundeswehr ist nur dazu da um bei Hochwasser zu helfen und Deutschland vor Russland zu beschützen !


----------



## Empedokles (16. April 2010)

Wenn es hier Anschläge gegeben hätte, würden viele Menschen anders denken, ja. Aber mal ernsthaft: warum sollte Deutschland so plötzlich zum Ziel von Terroristen werden?

Der erste wirklich große Bumms der den Terrorismus als große zukünftige Gefahr hochgespielt hat, war doch der Anschlag auf das WTC. Jetzt darf man ruhig mal die Frage stellen ob sich die Amerikaner nicht selbst mit ihrer rücksichtslosen Aussenpolitik zur Zielscheibe gemacht haben. Schlimme Sache, die da passiert ist, ohne jede Frage, aber wie viel eigenes Verschulden steckt dahinter? Sie selbst haben Osama bin Laden und die Afghanen zu Terroristen ausgebildet und mit Waffen versorgt, damit die die Russen aus Afghanistan vertreiben konnten. Was ist passiert, daß sie auf einmal selbst zum Ziel wurden? Kein Hund beißt die Hand die einen füttert.
Deutschland war doch absolut uninteressant für jedweden terorristischen Bombenleger, bevor wir nicht unsere Bundeswehr in die Kriegsgebiete geschickt haben.

Warum Madrid, London und Moskau plötzlich zur Zielscheibe geworden sind mag auch in deren Aussenpolitik begründet liegen. Da habe ich nicht das nötige Wissen drüber. Ich würde aber auf die Basken in Madrid, die IRA in London und die Tschetschenen im Kaukasus tippen. Kleine Gruppen die einen "bewaffneten Konflikt" mit einem so viel mächtigeren Gegner niemals bestehen würden und deshalb zum Terror greifen.

Zu den Deutschen. Was einmal war wird man uns in 1000 Jahren noch vorhalten. Was einmal sein wird, malt man uns jeden Tag aufs neue in den dunkelsten Farben aus. "The German Angst" habe ich mal gehört. Kein anderes Volk hat so viel Angst vor der Zukunft, wie das Deutsche. Aber wenn man mal in unsere Zeitungen schaut, sieht man ja auch nichts anderes als schlechte Nachrichten über die Zukunft. Keine Rente mehr, die Deutschen sterben aus, Terrorismus, Kriege, Seuchen, Ärztemangel, Amokläufe, Killerspiele, zu wenig Ausbildungsplätze, Bildungsmisere, Arbeitslosigkeit, die Menschen verrohen und und und. All das wird geschürt um den Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und sie obendrein dazu bringen, für das Versprechen von Sicherheit bereitwillig auf ihre Rechte zu verzichten.
Das Schlimmste was einer Regierung passieren könnte, wäre eine gebildete und intelligente Bevölkerung. Denn eine solche Bevölkerung würde sich die Mätzchen unserer Regierung nicht bieten lassen. Man darf den Menschen ihre Dummheit also nicht vorwerfen, weil sie systematisch dazu hinerzogen werden, mit dem denken aufzuhören.

Zuletzt noch zur Bundeswehr. Die Aufgabe der Bundeswehr war eigentlich die Landesverteidigung. Wie man Terroristen auf Nationalen Grund und Boden aufhalten will, indem man fernab der Heimat Soldaten stationiert ist mir schleierhaft. Sie kämpfen dort ja nicht aktiv gegen einen greifbaren Feind, sondern machen... was eigentlich? Unfähige und korrupte Soldaten und Polizisten ausbilden? Die dann was dort machen, wenn die Ausbilder wieder abziehen? Viele Experten und selbst Afghanische Organisationen sagen mittlerweile: Euer Hiersein bringt nichts.
Also wo und wie schützt uns die Bundeswehr am Hindukusch?

Die stümperhaften Möchtegernterroristen, die in Deutschland mal was losmachen wollten, sind nicht von der Bundeswehr an ihren Anschlägen gehindert worden, sondern vom Geheimdienst. Terrorbekämpfung ist Sache des Geheimdienstes und nicht der Bundeswehr. Terroristen sind nicht an ihren Bärten oder Kalaschnikows zu erkennen. Terroristen sind überhaupt nicht so einfach zu erkennen, sonst wären sie ja keine versteckte Gefahr. Die Bundeswehr ist aber nun wirklich nicht das geeignete Werkzeug um versteckte Gefahren ausfindig zu machen und zu eliminieren. Darum sollte man das Geld anderweitig investieren. Und vielleicht müssen dann auch keine deutschen Soldaten mehr sterben oder afghanische Zivilisten durch deutsche Soldaten.


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

wie schon des öfteren geschrieben, verhindert die bundeswehr da unten überhaupt nichts.

deutschland gerät durch den einsatz da unten eher ins visier der terroristen. man forciert damit eher einen anschlag bei uns als dass man ihn verhindert. 



klingt jetzt doof, aber terrorismus ist doch nur ne worthülse. sofern hier bei uns anschläge verübt werden, sollten die leute bestraft werden. vor ein gericht gestellt werden und wegen mord ins gefängnis gesteckt werden.

dass die USA gezielte tötung von menschen, die auf einer liste stehen, vornehmen lässt, ist erschreckend. die listen wurden von geheimdiensten aufgestellt. die spielen damit ankläger, richter und henker gleichzeitig. dass sich die bundeswehr da mit einspannen lässt erschrickt noch viel mehr. in afghanistan sind inzwischen mehr zivile opfer zu beklagen als beim anschlag auf das WTC.


edit: man sollte die verantwortlichen gefangennehmen und vor ein gericht stellen. das sollte in einem rechtsstaat (der D und USA sein wollen) der einzige weg sein.

wenn in düsseldorf (fiktives beispiel) ein serienkiller nicht gefasst werden kann, marschiert dort auch nicht die bundeswehr ein, ballert ein wenig um sich und hofft, dass es den richtigen trifft.


----------



## Stancer (16. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> klingt jetzt doof, aber terrorismus ist doch nur ne worthülse. sofern hier bei uns anschläge verübt werden, sollten die leute bestraft werden. vor ein gericht gestellt werden und wegen mord ins gefängnis gesteckt werden.



So und der Terrorist sucht sich dann genau das Haus deiner Eltern aus um sich in die Luft zu sprengen. Die Drahtzieher werden dann angeklagt (sofern man sie findet) und vor Gericht gestellt und zu Lebenslanger Haft verurteilt und nach 15 Jahren kommen die Leute zu dir und fragen dich "Hey, wie gehts deinen Eltern?"

Ich glaube dir wäre es dann auch lieber, wenn man diese Leute bereits vorher ausgeschaltet hätte.

Das Deutschland weniger im Fadenkreuz stehen würde, wenn sie sich raushalten würden bezweifle ich. Deutschland ist auch Bündnispartner der USA und NATO Mitgliedsstaat. Terrorismus ist ein politisches Druckmittel von einer Gruppierung verübt. Es geht wie immer um Macht. Aber mittlerweile ist es schon zu einer Ideologie geworden. Wieso wohl hat El Quaida solch einen Zulauf ? Weil sie allgemein den Westen als böse darstellen können, als die bösen Kreuzritter, die den Islam unterwerfen wollen.
Glaubt ihr irgend ein Selbstmordattentäter hat eine Ahnung wie es hier zu Land läuft ? Dazu rekrutiert Al Quaida auch vornehmlich aus armen Familien.

Bundeswehr abziehen würde auch bedeuten sich dem Terrorismus zu beugen und das wir uns den Willen der Terroristen aufzwingen lassen. Ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst, das wenn die gesamte westliche Welt ihre Armeen auflösen würden und ihre komplette Auslandspolitik gegenüber der restlichen Welt einstellen würde, das Al Quaida dann aufhören würde.

Das Problem ist einfach : Man kann mit Terroristen nicht verhandeln. Du kannst in Afghanistan nicht zu einem Terroristen gehen und sagen "lass uns drüber reden". Terrorismus lebt von der Angst der Menschen und das ist Macht und Macht ist immer Geld !!! Das ist es worum es geht !

Allgemein denkst du in einem zu kleinen Rahmen. Bei Terroristen ist wohl kaum von Serientätern die Rede, denn wie gesagt hat ein Mörder keine politische Motivation. Eine Terrororganisation will Einfluss auf einen Staat ausüben und bei den 11. Septemberanschlägen hat die UNO ja bestätigt, das es sich um einen Angriff auf die USA handelte. Auch wenn Al Quaida keinem Staat angehört bzw. vertritt so hat Afghanistan dieser Organisation unterschlupf gewährt und dann gilt das Prinzip : Der Helfer meines Feindes ist ebenfalls mein Feind.
Wenn du weisst, das dein Kumpel einen Mord plant und diesen auch durchführst gehste genauso ins Gefängnis , ohne das du mit der Tat irgendwas zu tun hast. Es reicht das du Mitwisser bist um dich Schuldig zu machen. In der Welt ist das nicht anders.

Und die Bundeswehr marschiert in keine Länder ein, wenn der Mörder z.b. dorthin flieht, weil es für sowas Auslieferungsvereinbarungen gibt. Kein souveräner Staat hat Interesse daran, das Mörder in seinem Land frei herum laufen !
Die Bundeswehr ist auch nicht in Afghanistan einmarschiert, sondern ist auf Bitte der afghanischen Regierung dort ! Ein Einmarsch setzt voraus, das dies gegen den Willen des Staates geschieht !
Afghanistan könnte jederzeit sagen "alle raus", nur würde er sein Land damit politisch komplett isolieren. Bürgerkrieg oder annähernd Anarchie wären die Folgen !


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> So und der Terrorist sucht sich dann genau das Haus deiner Eltern aus um sich in die Luft zu sprengen. Die Drahtzieher werden dann angeklagt (sofern man sie findet) und vor Gericht gestellt und zu Lebenslanger Haft verurteilt und nach 15 Jahren kommen die Leute zu dir und fragen dich "Hey, wie gehts deinen Eltern?"


versteh ich jetzt nicht wirklich. das mit dem haus meiner eltern.



> Ich glaube dir wäre es dann auch lieber, wenn man diese Leute bereits vorher ausgeschaltet hätte.


hey, das ist DIE argumentation für eine atombombe auf das land. alle ausschalten.



> Das Deutschland weniger im Fadenkreuz stehen würde, wenn sie sich raushalten würden bezweifle ich. Deutschland ist auch Bündnispartner der USA und NATO Mitgliedsstaat.


aber es steht mehr im fadenkreuz, wenn es in diesen ländern mit flugzeugen bomben auf zivilisten abwirft. da halt ich jede wette.



> Terrorismus ist ein politisches Druckmittel von einer Gruppierung verübt. Es geht wie immer um Macht. Aber mittlerweile ist es schon zu einer Ideologie geworden. Wieso wohl hat El Quaida solch einen Zulauf ? Weil sie allgemein den Westen als böse darstellen können, als die bösen Kreuzritter, die den Islam unterwerfen wollen.
> Glaubt ihr irgend ein Selbstmordattentäter hat eine Ahnung wie es hier zu Land läuft ? Dazu rekrutiert Al Quaida auch vornehmlich aus armen Familien.


und wieso machen die armen familien da mit. weil der bose nato-soldat seine frau, seinen bruder oder sohn erschossen hat.



> Bundeswehr abziehen würde auch bedeuten sich dem Terrorismus zu beugen und das wir uns den Willen der Terroristen aufzwingen lassen. Ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst, das wenn die gesamte westliche Welt ihre Armeen auflösen würden und ihre komplette Auslandspolitik gegenüber der restlichen Welt einstellen würde, das Al Quaida dann aufhören würde.


seh ich nicht so. das heisst für mich, dass die afghanen ihr land selbst in ordnung bringen müssen. ob das irgendwann ne monarchie oder ne demokratie wird, sollte man denen überlassen. wenn man in den letzten 50 jahren dort nicht en masse waffen hingeliefert hätte, hätte man das problem übrigens nicht. also vielleicht wäre der einfachere weg, keine waffen mehr ins ausland zu liefern. aber das schadet ja der industrie und den aktionären. dann doch lieber krieg.



> Das Problem ist einfach : Man kann mit Terroristen nicht verhandeln. Du kannst in Afghanistan nicht zu einem Terroristen gehen und sagen "lass uns drüber reden". Terrorismus lebt von der Angst der Menschen und das ist Macht und Macht ist immer Geld !!! Das ist es worum es geht !


man soll mit denen nicht verhandeln. man soll sich aus dem land zurückziehen. und wenn das die leute ihr land dort einigermaßen im griff haben, dann kann mit der entsprechenden regierung über alles mögliche verhandeln.



> Allgemein denkst du in einem zu kleinen Rahmen. Bei Terroristen ist wohl kaum von Serientätern die Rede, denn wie gesagt hat ein Mörder keine politische Motivation. Eine Terrororganisation will Einfluss auf einen Staat ausüben und bei den 11. Septemberanschlägen hat die UNO ja bestätigt, das es sich um einen Angriff auf die USA handelte. Auch wenn Al Quaida keinem Staat angehört bzw. vertritt so hat Afghanistan dieser Organisation unterschlupf gewährt und dann gilt das Prinzip : Der Helfer meines Feindes ist ebenfalls mein Feind.
> Wenn du weisst, das dein Kumpel einen Mord plant und diesen auch durchführst gehste genauso ins Gefängnis , ohne das du mit der Tat irgendwas zu tun hast. Es reicht das du Mitwisser bist um dich Schuldig zu machen. In der Welt ist das nicht anders.


du machst es dir zu einfach. die welt ist nicht schwarz-weiss. und wenn jetzt ein anderes land der al-quaida unterschlupf gewährt, dann marschieren wir dort auch ein? ist es nicht einfacher das eigene land zu schützen als in andere länder einzumarschieren und dort krieg zu spielen? ach, ich vergaß die rüstungsindustrie ... es sollen ja jetzt noch mehr gepanzerte fahrzeuge gekauft und nach afghanistan gebracht werden. 



> Und die Bundeswehr marschiert in keine Länder ein, wenn der Mörder z.b. dorthin flieht, weil es für sowas Auslieferungsvereinbarungen gibt. Kein souveräner Staat hat Interesse daran, das Mörder in seinem Land frei herum laufen !


lol. genau das macht sie doch gerade. nur dass sie die leute nicht vor ein gericht stellen, sondern gleich erschiessen. (oke, das gilt eher für die amerikaner, aber auch die deutschen soll ja schon an solchen operationen beteiligt gewesen sein.)

und wenn man nicht einmarschiert und das entsprechende land kein auslieferungsabkommen hat, hat man geheimdienste. 

nur als beispiel. der mossad hat in den letzten jahren einige nazis im ausland gefangen genommen und vor ein israelisches gericht gestellt. 

_Im Mai 1960 spürte der Mossad den deutschen Kriegsverbrecher Adolf Eichmann in Argentinien auf und entführte ihn nach Israel (u. a. von Rafi Eitan, der davon abriet, gleichzeitig den Versuch zu unternehmen, Mengele zu fassen). Eichmann wurde in Jerusalem vor Gericht gestellt, zum Tode verurteilt und hingerichtet._

das ist für mich der richtige weg. schliesslich leben wir und auch die amerikaner doch nach dem prinzip: unschuldig, bis die schuld bewiesen worden ist. und das sollte ein gericht tun.


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

Empedokles schrieb:


> Wenn es hier Anschläge gegeben hätte, würden viele Menschen anders denken, ja. Aber mal ernsthaft: warum sollte Deutschland so plötzlich zum Ziel von Terroristen werden?
> 
> Der erste wirklich große Bumms der den Terrorismus als große zukünftige Gefahr hochgespielt hat, war doch der Anschlag auf das WTC. Jetzt darf man ruhig mal die Frage stellen ob sich die Amerikaner nicht selbst mit ihrer rücksichtslosen Aussenpolitik zur Zielscheibe gemacht haben. Schlimme Sache, die da passiert ist, ohne jede Frage, aber wie viel eigenes Verschulden steckt dahinter? Sie selbst haben Osama bin Laden und die Afghanen zu Terroristen ausgebildet und mit Waffen versorgt, damit die die Russen aus Afghanistan vertreiben konnten. Was ist passiert, daß sie auf einmal selbst zum Ziel wurden? Kein Hund beißt die Hand die einen füttert.
> Deutschland war doch absolut uninteressant für jedweden terorristischen Bombenleger, bevor wir nicht unsere Bundeswehr in die Kriegsgebiete geschickt haben.
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag. Gerade der fett markierte enthält viele Wahrheiten und ist Realität. Nur scheint das keinen zu interessieren, es bemerkt keiner oder es wird als Verschwörung abgestempelt.


----------



## Stancer (16. April 2010)

Du unterstellst der Bundeswehr gerade Kriegsverbrechen weisst das ? 

Wer damit argumentiert, das Flugzeuge Bomben auf Zivilisten werfen, da ist jede Diskussionsgrundlage sinnlos. Wenn dich jemand im Straßenverkehr anfährt sagste auch sofort, das er dich umbringen wollte oder? Nein, denn das ist ein Unfall. In militätischen Einsätzen nennt man dies allerdings Kollateralschäden. Das ein Krieg immer ein grosses Leid für die Bevölkerung ist steht ausser Frage aber du hast scheinbar echt keine Ahnung wie es dort unten zugeht. glaubst du die Terroristen laufen mit einem Schild durch die Gegend auf dem steht "Ich bin Terrorist, schiess mich ab" ? 
Ich bezweifel stark, das irgend ein Bundeswehrkommandeur je in Afghanistan einen Luftangriff angefordert hat in dem Willen Zivilisten zu töten !!!

1. Man kann nicht unterscheiden wer dazu gehört und wer nicht, denn die sehen alle gleich aus.
2. Die Aufständischen beziehen bewusst Wohngebiete als Stellungen, da sie wissen, das die NATO sich an das humanitäre Völkerrecht/Kriegsvölkerrecht/ROE halten muss. Das genau dieses Verhalten nicht erlaubt ist interessiert die nicht. Sie machen es, weil die NATO sich dann zurück hält was die Bombardierung von Wohngebieten betrifft. Lustigerweise ist nur die NATO der böse, wenn sie es doch tut.
3. Die Aufständischen benutzen Zivilisten als menschliche Schutzschilde. Sie stellen sie neben ihren Mörser/Raketenstellungen auf und feuern von dort dann auf die Stützpunkte etc. Würdest du sie da einfach gewähren lassen, wo du doch weisst das jede Rakete/Granate die dort abgefeuert wird einen Menschen tötet ?

Die NATO kann dort nur verlieren, zumindest nach deutscher Denkweise. Macht sie nichts sterben Soldaten/Zivilisten durch die Terroristen und man wirft der NATO untätigkeit zu. Dazu gibts Propaganda von den Terroristen.
Handelt sie und kommt es zu zivilen Opfern wirft man ihr die zivilen Opfer vor und die Terroristen nutzen genau dies für ihre Propaganda.

Aber genau so funktioniert Terrorismus.

Und das mit dem Mossad usw. Es ist glaube ich ein Unterschied ob man einzelne Personen, die 80 Jahre etc. alt sind, verschleppt und vor Gericht stellt oder ob man es mit kämpfenden militärischen Verbänden zu tun, denn mit sowas ist Al Quaida durchaus zu vergleichen. Du schickst nicht mal eben 10 Agenten nach Afghanistan mit dem Auftrag Osama Bin Laden nach Deutschland zu bringen. Argentinien ist auch nicht Afghanistan !!! Also etwas mehr realismus bitte.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen jagdt die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan auch keine Terroristen, sondern ist dort um die Bevölkerung zu schützen und die Afghanische Armee und Polizei auszubilden. Ich frage mich wie du auf sowas überhaupt kommst. Die Amerikaner jagen dort im Rahmen ihrer Enduring Freedom Mission Terroristen hinterher. Zur ISAF Mission gehört diese Aufgabe aber nicht. Du solltest das mal differenzieren. Deutschland ist an Enduring Freedom mit Kriegsschiffen an der Küste Afrikas beteiligt und mit wenigen Spezialkräften in Afghanistan(hauptsächlich Aufklärung) und was du geschrieben hast wird nun auch realität, denn die Piraten, die von der deutschen Marine aufgegriffen wurden werden in Deutschland vor Gericht gestellt.

PS : Terroristen innerhalb Deutschlands aufzuhalten ist auch nicht Aufgabe der Bundeswehr. Das ist Aufgabe der Polizei und Bundesgrenzschutz. Genau deswegen wurden die bisher gefassten Terroristen in Deutschland auch nicht von der Bundeswehr aufgehalten. Erwartet ihr, das die Bundeswehr sich an den Landesgrenzen aufstellt und darauf wartet, das ein Terrorist diese überschreitet ? Ein Armee im allgemeinen ist genau für das was in Afghanistan passiert konzipiert. Das Ziel von ISAF ist es nicht jeden Terroristen zu töten. Das Ziel ist es das Land zu stabilisieren, so das es selbst für sicherheit im Land sorgen kann. Wenn dies eintrifft verlieren die Terroristen ihr Rückzugsgebiet. Sie suchen sich dann zwar sicher ein neues, denn Entwicklungsländer gibt es viele aber sowas kostet Zeit und diese Zeit ist unsere Sicherheit !


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du unterstellst der Bundeswehr gerade Kriegsverbrechen weisst das ?


wo denn genau? und weisst du was das KSK da unten zusammen mit den amerikanern macht?



> Wer damit argumentiert, das Flugzeuge Bomben auf Zivilisten werfen, da ist jede Diskussionsgrundlage sinnlos. Wenn dich jemand im Straßenverkehr anfährt sagste auch sofort, das er dich umbringen wollte oder? Nein, denn das ist ein Unfall.


wenn das flugzeug die bomben verloren hätte, wäre es ein unfall. es war absicht die bomben auf die tanker zu schmeissen. lies dich in die materie ein. die piloten haben 3 x nachgefragt ob zivile opfer in kauf genommen werden sollen.



> In militätischen Einsätzen nennt man dies allerdings Kollateralschäden. Das ein Krieg immer ein grosses Leid für die Bevölkerung ist steht ausser Frage aber du hast scheinbar echt keine Ahnung wie es dort unten zugeht.


schlimm, dass man es so nennt. ich nenne es mord. nein ich weiss nicht 100%ig wie es da unten zugeht. aber ich informier mich aus verschiedenen quellen und versuche mir ein bild zu machen.



> glaubst du die Terroristen laufen mit einem Schild durch die Gegend auf dem steht "Ich bin Terrorist, schiess mich ab" ?
> Ich bezweifel stark, das irgend ein Bundeswehrkommandeur je in Afghanistan einen Luftangriff angefordert hat in dem Willen Zivilisten zu töten !!!
> 
> 1. Man kann nicht unterscheiden wer dazu gehört und wer nicht, denn die sehen alle gleich aus.
> ...


genau. das ist krieg. dass die taliban in einem krieg mann gegen mann keine chance hat, sondern auf einen partisanenkrieg ausweicht ist die grosse überraschung? das hätte ich vorher sagen können. wie schon geschrieben, sie brauchen keine schutzschilde und müssen sich nicht verschanzen wenn wir sie nicht angreifen.



> Die NATO kann dort nur verlieren, zumindest nach deutscher Denkweise. Macht sie nichts sterben Soldaten/Zivilisten durch die Terroristen und man wirft der NATO untätigkeit zu. Dazu gibts Propaganda von den Terroristen.


richtig. sie verliert dort. wie die russen vorher. wie die franzosen davor. es kostet milliarden und bringt leid über die bevölkerung. aber wir verteidigen dort unsere freiheit.



> Handelt sie und kommt es zu zivilen Opfern wirft man ihr die zivilen Opfer vor und die Terroristen nutzen genau dies für ihre Propaganda.
> 
> Aber genau so funktioniert Terrorismus.


deswegen einfach nicht bomben werfen. wär ne überlegung wert. und genau darum geht es doch in der diskussion



> Und das mit dem Mossad usw. Es ist glaube ich ein Unterschied ob man einzelne Personen, die 80 Jahre etc. alt sind, verschleppt und vor Gericht stellt oder ob man es mit kämpfenden militärischen Verbänden zu tun, denn mit sowas ist Al Quaida durchaus zu vergleichen. Du schickst nicht mal eben 10 Agenten nach Afghanistan mit dem Auftrag Osama Bin Laden nach Deutschland zu bringen. Argentinien ist auch nicht Afghanistan !!! Also etwas mehr realismus bitte.



es ist schwerer. kein thema. aber wenn man es wollen würde, würde man es schaffen.



> Mal ganz davon abgesehen jagdt die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan auch keine Terroristen, sondern ist dort um die Bevölkerung zu schützen und die Afghanische Armee und Polizei auszubilden. Ich frage mich wie du auf sowas überhaupt kommst. Die Amerikaner jagen dort im Rahmen ihrer Enduring Freedom Mission Terroristen hinterher. Zur ISAF Mission gehört diese Aufgabe aber nicht. Du solltest das mal differenzieren. Deutschland ist an Enduring Freedom mit Kriegsschiffen an der Küste Afrikas beteiligt und mit wenigen Spezialkräften in Afghanistan(hauptsächlich Aufklärung) und was du geschrieben hast wird nun auch realität, denn die Piraten, die von der deutschen Marine aufgegriffen wurden werden in Deutschland vor Gericht gestellt.



http://www.taz.de/1/politik/asien/artikel/1/hellfire-raketen-und-todeslisten/

http://www.faz.net/s/Rub0CCA23BC3D3C4C78914F85BED3B53F3C/Doc~E88F63F3714F04FFCB3683AB700101138~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


was die piraten damit zu tun haben, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Stancer (16. April 2010)

Du wiedersprichst dir. Zum einen forderst du das man Leute in Länder schickt um dort die Terroristen hierhin zu holen aber ist das nicht genau das was die Amerikaner dort machen ? Die Truppenstärke von den Taliban wird auf 10.000-20.000 geschätzt. Glaubst du, da reichen dann 100 Agenten aus um 1 Mann zu holen und wenn ja zu welchem Preis ? 80 Agenten bleiben dann auf der Strecke um einen Mann zu holen, der innerhalb von 5Std durch einen anderen ersetzt wird !

Die Piraten habe ich angesprochen, weil diese ja versucht haben ein Schiff zu kapern. Genau das ist es doch was du willst. Es wurde ein Verbrechen gegen einen deutschen Staatsbürger verübt und nun werden sie deswegen in Deutschland vor Gericht gestellt.

Und "todeslisten" ist natürlich ein tolles Wort. In dem Artikel steht auch, das das KSK dort Namen einträgt, die gefangen werden sollen.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen scheint es deiner Meinung nach der Bundeswehr verboten zu sein Feinde zu "bekämpfen". Sollen die Soldaten dann warten, das sie angegriffen werden ehe sie zurück schiessen ? Es ist wie gesagt ein bewaffneter Konflikt und da gehört es dazu, das es zu kämpfen kommt. Wo bitte steht denn geschrieben, das nur die Seite der Taliban aktive Kampfführung durchführen darf ?

Mir fällt da gerade ein Video ein was ich vor einigen Jahren mal gesehen habe. Es zeigte Kameraaufnahmen eines Kampfhubschraubers. Man sah dort wie Aufständische einen Mörser feuerbereit machten und auf eine Basis der Amerikaner schossen. Der Kampfhubschrauber feuerte natürlich auf diese Aufständischen aber was las man in den Kommentaren ? "Amerikaner sind unfaire Schweine", "Die armen Menschen" .....
Und genau solch eine Denkweise herrscht in Deutschland. Die Täter werden zu Opfern gemacht ! Ich erinner nur mal an die Vorfälle an den Checkpoints in Afghanistan. Als es bekannt wurde, war der Soldat sofort der Täter.... es kann ja gar nicht anders gewesen sein. Die Untersuchung und Rekonstruktion hat aber dann gezeigt, das der Soldat nur so handeln konnte und musste. Aber das hat zu dem Zeitpunkt niemanden mehr interessiert !


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

oke. da unten herrscht krieg. eine bevölekerungsgruppe kämpft gegen die NATO. da sind wir uns einig?

ich seh einfach die notwendigkeit nicht diesen krieg da unten zu führen. wir verteidigen unsere freiheit da unten nicht. es wird keinen einzigen anschlag weniger geben, weil wir da unten menschen töten. es werden eher mehr werden.

dazu kommt, dass der krieg mehr deutsche opfer gefordert hat, als alle anschläge in den letzten 10 jahren durch die taliban in deutschland.

lieber die polizei bei uns besser ausbilden als da unten geld und menschenleben zu opfern.


und merkel ist schon krass. sie versteht, dass es leute gibt die zweifel haben. süss. lt. umfrage sind 60% gegen den krieg. manchmal wünsch ich mir ne direktere demokratie.

edit: wochenende. und damit für mich ende der diskussion. euch allen viel spass am WE.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dazu kommt, dass der krieg mehr deutsche opfer gefordert hat, als alle anschläge in den letzten 10 jahren durch die taliban in deutschland.




Das wären 0 an der Zahl (Talibananschläge in DE, nicht deutsche Opfer^^)

Es ist ja wie schon gesagt wurde nicht so dass diese Terroristen einfach aufhören Menschen umzubringen wenn man sie in Ruhe lässt. Deren Ziel ist es die westliche Kultur auszulöschen. Da bringt es nichts, nichts zu tun.


----------



## Falathrim (16. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wie definiert sich denn ein Krieg ? Denn scheinbar wissen das nur die wenigsten.
> 
> Das eine Kriegserklärung erfolgen muss ist natürlich schwachsinn, denn der Angriff auf ein Land kann bereits als solches gewertet werden !
> 
> ...





> Das in einer Armee Soldaten sterben gehört leider dazu, aber genau das zeichnet auch den Soldatenberuf aus. Wenn diese Traumwelt real wäre, gäbe es keine Bundeswehr, sondern nur ein 250.000 Mann starkes THW !


Beste Idee seit Einführung der Bundeswehr. Ich bin dafür, wer noch?



> Von daher empfehle ich den Leuten hier mal ganz ruhig zu bleiben, wenn ihr nicht wirklich wisst wie es da unten ist, denn manche schreiben einen ganz schönen Bullsh.... Ihr lebt hier in eurer heilen Blümchenwelt und könnt euch noch nicht mal Ansatzweise vorstellen wie es dort unten ist und wie die Menschen in Afghanistan leben. Die meisten würden vermutlich schon nach einer Stunde weinen, wenn sie mal dort unten wären. Deutschland hat eine Verantwortung in der Welt und kann sich davor nicht verschließen.


Wir haben eine Verantwortung in der Welt, das stimmt. Aber diese Verantwortung besteht nicht darin, am Hindukusch die westlichen Werte zu verteidigen. Denn die westlichen Werte sind nicht die orientalischen Werte, um es mal so auszudrücken. 
Und ganz im Ernst: Wieso sollten wir nach Afghanistan? Urlaub gerne, aber ansonsten haben Deutsche da sowieso nichts zu suchen.



> Ich sehe aber eh schon wie es kommen wird. Die Bundeswehr wird abgezogen, die Terroristen bilden ihre Leute aus und schicken sie nach Deutschland und wenn dann in der Frankfurter Innenstadt 200 Menschen durch eine Bombe sterben wird jeder schreien, warum die Bundeswehr aus Afghanistan abgezogen wurde !


Wieso sollte man einen Einsatz, der schon vor seinem Beginn verloren war (Die Afghanen, besonders die Paschtunen, lassen sich nicht in herumkommandieren oder irgendetwas. Das ist ein Fakt, das wissen die Europäer seit Jahrhunderten.



Empedokles schrieb:


> Warum Madrid, London und Moskau plötzlich zur Zielscheibe geworden sind mag auch in deren Aussenpolitik begründet liegen. Da habe ich nicht das nötige Wissen drüber. Ich würde aber auf die Basken in Madrid, die IRA in London und die Tschetschenen im Kaukasus tippen. Kleine Gruppen die einen "bewaffneten Konflikt" mit einem so viel mächtigeren Gegner niemals bestehen würden und deshalb zum Terror greifen.


Das mit Madrid und London stimmt nicht. Das waren ohne Zweifel Attentate von Al-Quaida, sie haben sich dazu bekannt und die IRA bzw. ETA haben auch nicht dagegen protestiert. Die IRA hat sowieso seit den Anschlägen in Manchester Ende der 90er Jahre keine Anschläge mehr auf englischem Gebiet gemacht, die sind eh mit sich selber beschäftigt. In Moskau ist es schwer zu sagen - die Attentäter kamen aus der Kaukasus-Region, sind allerdings auch Islamisten (ohne bekannte Verbindungen zu al-Quaida allerdings)




Stancer schrieb:


> So und der Terrorist sucht sich dann genau das Haus deiner Eltern aus um sich in die Luft zu sprengen. Die Drahtzieher werden dann angeklagt (sofern man sie findet) und vor Gericht gestellt und zu Lebenslanger Haft verurteilt und nach 15 Jahren kommen die Leute zu dir und fragen dich "Hey, wie gehts deinen Eltern?"
> 
> Ich glaube dir wäre es dann auch lieber, wenn man diese Leute bereits vorher ausgeschaltet hätte.


Geheimdienste. Nicht Bundeswehr. Der Unterschied: Die Bundeswehr sorgt dafür, dass die Terroristen Zulauf bekommen. Die Geheimdienste sorgen dafür, dass Terroristen ausgeschlatet werden. OHNE dass die Terroristen Zulauf bekommen. 



> Das Deutschland weniger im Fadenkreuz stehen würde, wenn sie sich raushalten würden bezweifle ich. Deutschland ist auch Bündnispartner der USA und NATO Mitgliedsstaat. Terrorismus ist ein politisches Druckmittel von einer Gruppierung verübt. Es geht wie immer um Macht. Aber mittlerweile ist es schon zu einer Ideologie geworden. Wieso wohl hat El Quaida solch einen Zulauf ? Weil sie allgemein den Westen als böse darstellen können, als die bösen Kreuzritter, die den Islam unterwerfen wollen.


Ja, warum bekommen sie nur so einen Zulauf? Lass mich mal überlegen...80% der Schäden, die in Afghanistan von ausländischen Truppen verursacht werden, gehen zulasten der Zivilisten, der Westen drängt sich seit Jahrhunderten in die islamische Welt (Der Dschihad ist ein Verteidigungskrieg, kein Angriffskrieg) etc. pp. Viele, viele Leute, die zu den Taliban gehen o.ä. sind solche, die in ihrer Familie oder ihrem Bekanntenkreis durch westliche Truppen Angehörige verloren haben. Die meisten anderen sind solche, die die islamische Welt vor fremden Einflüssen bewahren wollen: Der Koran schreibt vor, dass 1. der Islam, also die Religion über alles andere geht und 2. ein islamisches Land, das angegriffen wird, aufs äußerste verteidigt werden muss. 



> Glaubt ihr irgend ein Selbstmordattentäter hat eine Ahnung wie es hier zu Land läuft ? Dazu rekrutiert Al Quaida auch vornehmlich aus armen Familien.


1. Die Sauerlandgruppe bestand aus Deutschstämmigen
2. Bullshit. Und zwar so richtig. Ich zitiere mal aus den vier Thesen von Daniel Pipes vom Hoover Institute "Selbstmordattentäter und radikale Islamisten sind selten arme Leute:
_1. Reichtum immunisiert nicht gegen den radikalen Islam. Die Kuwaiter haben Einkommen auf westlichem Niveau (und verdanken dem Westen sogar ihre staatliche Existenz, schließlich waren es die USA, die Kuwait 1991 von der irakischen Besatzung befreit haben) - und dennoch erringen die Islamisten bei Parlamentswahlen unter allen Gruppierungen regelmäßig den größten Anteil der Sitze (gegenwertig 20 von 50).
2. Eine florierende Wirtschaft immunisiert nicht gegen den radikalen Islam. In vielen Ländern entstanden die extremistischen Gruppen gerade in der Zeit hohen Wirtschaftswachstums; in der Türkei haben islamistische Parteien auch in Zeiten prosperierendes Wirtschaft erheblichen Zulauf. [...]
3. Nicht Armut bringt den militanten Islam hervor. Aus den ärmsten islamischen Staaten kommen kaum Terroristen: weder aus Bangladesch, noch aus dem Jeman oder Niger. Wirtschaftliche Hoffnungslosigkeit, die häufig als Nährboden des Islamismus und Terrorismus angeführt wird, gibt es im Mittleren Osten schon seit Langem - die Zunahme der Anschläge muss andere Gründe haben.
4. Eine Not leidende Wirtschaft im Niedergang ist nicht der Auslöser für militanten Islamismus. Der Crash in Indonesien und Malaysia im Zuge der Asienkrise Ende der 1990er Jahre hat dort keine islamistische Welle erzeugt. Seit der Islamischen Revolution 1979 sind die Einkommen im Iran um die Hälfte gesunken - doch deswegen hat das Volk eher eine regierungskritische Skepsis ergriffen, anstatt es zu heißgläubingen Islamisten werden zu lassen. _
Zitat aus: "Daniel Pipes: Imame im Nadelstreifen"



> Bundeswehr abziehen würde auch bedeuten sich dem Terrorismus zu beugen und das wir uns den Willen der Terroristen aufzwingen lassen. Ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst, das wenn die gesamte westliche Welt ihre Armeen auflösen würden und ihre komplette Auslandspolitik gegenüber der restlichen Welt einstellen würde, das Al Quaida dann aufhören würde.


Man würde aber den Zulauf massiv stoppen und ihnen vor allem den Nährboden an finanziellen Mitteln in großem Maße entziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn den Westen islamisieren wollen nur die wenigsten "Islamisten".


----------



## Konov (16. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es ist ja wie schon gesagt wurde nicht so dass diese Terroristen einfach aufhören Menschen umzubringen wenn man sie in Ruhe lässt. Deren Ziel ist es die westliche Kultur auszulöschen.



Und kannst du diese These auch belegen?


----------



## Stancer (16. April 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Und kannst du diese These auch belegen?



Genauso wenig wie du sie wiederlegen kannst !

Ich bin mir aber auch sicher, das sie nicht aufhören würden. Sie würden sich in ihrem Handeln eher bestätigt fühlen. Ein Abzug käme einer Niederlage gleich und Al Quaida würde vermutlich einen noch massiveren Zulauf bekommen.
Das eigentliche Problem ist, das es sich heute um einen globalen Terrorismus handelt. Früher war der Terrorismus meistens stark regional beschränkt. Durch die Globalisierung aber kommt es nun, das die Terror-Kommandeure irgendwo in Pakistan oder Usbekistan sitzen und die Geldgeber in Saudi Arabien, Kuwait etc während die "Kämpfer" global unterwegs sind. Genau das ist die Bedrohungslage des 21. Jahrhunderts. 

Aber warum sollten die aufhören wollen ? Terroristen kämpfen nicht für ihre Freiheit, für einen eigenen Staat oder sowas. Die kämpfen einzig und allein um Macht zu bekommen. Macht über Regionen, Macht über Handel, Macht über Staaten. Und ich sag es noch einmal : Macht ist Geld und dazu steckt eine enorme Wirtschaft hinter dem Krieg, die natürlich einiges dafür tut, das der Konflikt stetig angefeuert wird. Lord of War lässt grüssen !!!


----------



## Konov (16. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Genauso wenig wie du sie wiederlegen kannst !



Was auch gar nicht meine Intention ist.
Ich frage mich nur, wieso jemand behauptet, dass das "Ziel von Terroristen" es ist, "die westliche Kultur auszulöschen".

1. sollte man den Begriff Terroristen vielleicht mal genau definieren und 
2. sich dann fragen, wer von denen nun wirklich daran interessiert ist, "die westliche Kultur auszulöschen".

Ich glaube, dass es den wenigsten darum geht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. April 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Was auch gar nicht meine Intention ist.
> Ich frage mich nur, wieso jemand behauptet, dass das "Ziel von Terroristen" es ist, "die westliche Kultur auszulöschen".
> 
> 1. sollte man den Begriff Terroristen vielleicht mal genau definieren und
> ...



Es ist schon richtig, dass die Beweispflicht strenggenommen bei mir liegt aber man muss einige Dinge einfach voraussetzen, um eine anständige Diskussion führen zu können.

Wir können nicht erst Begriffe wie Terrorist, Krieg, Soldat, Armee, Staat, Land, Kontinent, Waffeneinsatz, Selbstschutz, Verteidigung, was ist ein Mensch usw. klären. 

Erklär du doch mal wieso es am *wenigsten* darum geht andere Kulturen auszulöschen.

Wie Stancer bereits schrieb geht es diesen Terroristen nicht um eigenes Land und damit Frieden, sie wollen den Krieg denn sie wollen ihre Religion agressiv verteidigen.

In jeder Rede von solch einem Terroristenführer/Diktator eines Landes im nahen Osten wird vom feindlichen Westen gesprochen und von der 'göttlichen Aufgabe' die Welt davon zu reinigen. Das kannst du nicht unterschlagen, Konov...


----------



## sympathisant (19. April 2010)

für mich hat "bin laden" längt die rolle von "immanuel goldstein" übernommen. ein feindbild wird geschaffen, dass es rechtfertigt

- den eigenen bürgern im namen der sicherheit die freiheiten zu nehmen, 
- einen krieg zu rechtfertigen, der die grossindustrielle noch reicher macht und
- mit dem vom eigenen versagen abgelenkt werden kann.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2010)

Also meine Vermutung ist ja, dass es den meisten Terroristen doch nur ums Geld geht.
Belegen kann ich das zwar nicht, aber manchmal sind wir Menschen doch sehr gut zu durchschauen. ^^


----------



## nuriina (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.pluspedia.de/index.php/I_fight_for_Merkel


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

Die sollen einfach alle sich gegenseitig töten, dann wäre ruhe


----------



## nuriina (27. Mai 2010)

Nunja, jetzt hat sogar unser Bundespräsident allen hier den Wind aus den Segeln genommen, das es tatsächlich in Afghanistan um einen humanitären Einsatz oder gar um unsere Sucherheit geht: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,696982,00.html


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2010)

Link kaputt @nuriina


----------



## sympathisant (27. Mai 2010)

http://www.spiegel.d...k/deutschland/0,1518,696982,00.html

"Meine Einschätzung ist aber, dass insgesamt wir auf dem Wege sind, doch auch in der Breite der Gesellschaft zu verstehen, dass ein Land unserer Größe mit dieser Außenhandelsorientierung und damit auch Außenhandelsabhängigkeit auch wissen muss, dass im Zweifel, im Notfall auch militärischer Einsatz notwendig ist, um unsere Interessen zu wahren, zum Beispiel freie Handelswege, zum Beispiel ganze regionale Instabilitäten zu verhindern, die mit Sicherheit dann auch auf unsere Chancen zurückschlagen negativ durch Handel, Arbeitsplätze und Einkommen. Alles das soll diskutiert werden und ich glaube, wir sind auf einem nicht so schlechten Weg."

letztendlich sagt er doch, dass wir da unten für unsere wirtschaftlichen interessen kämpfen.


mal sehen wann man der film in D in die kinos kommt:

http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/6/147703


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2010)

Für mich klingt die Aussage nach: "_Wenns nötig ist, dann sind wir auch bereit, da unten ne Kolonie aufzubauen, wies die Engländer, Franzosen, Holländer und Spanier früher getan haben, damit unsere wirtschaftlichen Interessen gewahrt werden können._"


----------



## Stancer (27. Mai 2010)

Nur das Freiheit und wirtschaftliche Interessen in meinen Augen stark miteinander verbunden sind.

Was glaubst du würde die deutsche Bevölkerung wohl tun, wenn es ab morgen kein Benzin mehr an der Tankstelle gibt ? Media Markt verkauft keine Fernseher, MP3 Player etc. mehr
Im Supermarkt gibts keine Bananen, Ananas oder Kiwis mehr. Und Tschibo macht dicht, weil es keinen Kaffee mehr gibt.

Glaubst du allen ernstes das brave deutsche Volk würde das hinnehmen und sagen... "naja geht schon irgendwie ohne" ??? Die Leute gehen doch schon auf die Palme, wenn die Politik verlangt, das sie ihr Leben nur um 1mm einschränken sollen. Da gibts Massendemonstrationen, weil die Leute pro Tag 5min länger arbeiten sollen und dann sollen sie auf Luxusgüter, die zur normalität geworden sind, verzichten? Eine köstliche Vorstellung.
Viele Deutsche wissen scheinbar nicht in welchem Luxus unser Land schwelgt und wie gut es uns geht, selbst den Armen geht es vergleichsweise gut. Und noch weniger können sich die Leute vorstellen wie es aussehen würde, wenn unsere Wirtschaft nicht in jedem Land die Finger drin hätte !

Klar übertreibe ich hier maßlos aber ist es nicht so ??

Imerialismus war gestern und gibts nicht mehr. Daraus hervorgegangen ist die globale Marktwirtschaft bzw. Globalisierung !


----------



## nuriina (27. Mai 2010)

Klar, in Afghanistan produzieren sie Fernseher und andere Luxusgüter. Und wenn Afghanstian uns nicht mag haben wir kein Öl mehr.

Hast du auch nur einmal darüber nachgedacht das es möglich sein muss wirtschaftliche Interessen ohne bewaffnere Konflikte zu lösen?


----------



## Stancer (27. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich nie behauptet aber es ist ja auch davon die Rede, das sich bei einem Scheitern, die ganze Region destabilisieren könnte.

Mein Beispiel bezog sich eher auf die allgemeine Einschätzung und wirtschaftliche Interessen lassen sich zwar durchaus friedlich lösen aber immer auf keinen Fall !
Was einfach nervt ist das nun wieder eine völlig sinnfreie Diskussion vom Zaun gebrochen wird. Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck unser Volk sieht unsere Soldaten nicht so recht als menschliche Mitbürger an, sondern als irgendwas anderes, womit sich niemand identifizieren kann/will.


----------



## nuriina (27. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie behauptet aber es ist ja auch davon die Rede, das sich bei einem Scheitern, die ganze Region destabilisieren könnte.
> 
> Mein Beispiel bezog sich eher auf die allgemeine Einschätzung und wirtschaftliche Interessen lassen sich zwar durchaus friedlich lösen aber immer auf keinen Fall !
> Was einfach nervt ist das nun wieder eine völlig sinnfreie Diskussion vom Zaun gebrochen wird. Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck unser Volk sieht unsere Soldaten nicht so recht als menschliche Mitbürger an, sondern als irgendwas anderes, womit sich niemand identifizieren kann/will.



Was vielleicht daran liegt das der Einsatz dort unter dem Vorwand einer Lüge an das deutsche Volk verkauft wird an die immer weniger Menschen glauben. Ich bezweifel aber auch das Deutschland in Afghanistan ist, um direkte wirtschaftliche Interessen zu schützen. Diese werden nur indirekt geschützt, dadurch dass man sich nicht gegen die USA wendet. Zu deinem ersten Satz: Was hätte 2001 denn in Afghanistan scheitern können? Die Taliban haben schon mal dort geherrscht und daran ist die Welt auch nicht untergegangen.

Ich persönliche hege auch keinen Groll gegen deutsche Soldaten. Menschen die sich für soetwas begeistern haben lassen hat es immer gegeben und wird es immer geben. Streit gibts halt dann, wenn man versucht mir einzureden das man für meine Freiheit irgendwo in der Welt kämpft.


Ich verstehe auch nicht warum du meinst, dass es sinnfrei ist über einen kriegerischen Einsatz zu diskutieren? Vermutlich lässt sich als Soldat aber auch nicht anders mit dem Thema umgehen.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Mai 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Was vielleicht daran liegt das der Einsatz dort unter dem Vorwand einer Lüge an das deutsche Volk verkauft wird an die immer weniger Menschen glauben. Ich bezweifel aber auch das Deutschland in Afghanistan ist, um direkte wirtschaftliche Interessen zu schützen. Diese werden nur indirekt geschützt, dadurch dass man sich nicht gegen die USA wendet. Zu deinem ersten Satz: Was hätte 2001 denn in Afghanistan scheitern können? Die Taliban haben schon mal dort geherrscht und daran ist die Welt auch nicht untergegangen.




tja,der Fehler began mit Bush und dem Anschlag auf den Tower.die Welt schrie entsetzt auf und wollte Rache.Rache für diesen sinnlosen Akt der Zerstörung.Mit den Taliban waren Täter schnell gefunden und die westliche Welt stürzte sich mit Eifer in den Krieg im Osten.auch Deutschland wurde in den Sog mitgezogen irgendwo fernab der Heimat für die Freiheit der Welt zu kämpfen....und mittlerweile ist es so das die Westmächte einen Krieg führen den man nicht gewinnen kann,aber so viel geld da reingepumpt haben,dass sie nicht einfach wieder abziehen können.jetzt wird nach einem Zielpunkt gesucht wo man am besten abziehen kann,obwohl jeder weiss wenn die Westmächte weg sind regieren die Taliban wie vor dem Krieg...
soviel zu den Fakten....ich hab auch noch eine klasse Artikel zu dem Krieg in Afghanistan im Spiegel gelsen und hab den mal hier verlinkt:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-70417342.html


----------



## Thrainan (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das es richtig ist sich am Konfklikt zu beteiligen. Ob die Taliban schon erfolgreich in Deutschland Anschäge durchgefürt haben ist dafür völlig unerheblich. Wir sind als Teil eines Bündnisses mit anderen Staaten dort, auf die Angriffe verübt wurden. Und als solch ein Bündnisspartner muss man halt helfen. Im Fall des Falles wollen wir ja auch diese Bündnisstreue einfordern können. 
Es kann doch niemand ernsthaft glauben, das die Taliban nicht wieder inerhalb kürzester Zeit die Kontrolle hätten und wieder ein ganzes Land hätten, das Sie zu einer kleinen Terrorschule umbauen könnten. 
und dabei geht es doch nichtmal nur um Anschläge, da geht es auch um ganz grundlegende Menschenrechte, die sie einem ganzen Land vorenthalten würden. Keine Bildung, keinerlei Rechte für Frauen, Hinrichtungen und so weiter. Das sind schon Dinge für die man, im Notfall auch Militärisch, eintreten kann. 
natürlich ist der Krieg das letzte Mittel, aber er kann durchaus auch das richtige Mittel sein, so traurig das ist. Bestes beispiel: Japan und Deutschland sind nach dem verlorenen 2ten Weltkrieg zu Rechstaaten hernagewachsen. 
Die Taliban an die Macht zu lassen wäre ähnlich dämlich wie den Nazis damals nicht entgegenzutreten.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Mai 2010)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Die Taliban an die Macht zu lassen wäre ähnlich dämlich wie den Nazis damals nicht entgegenzutreten.




also ich geh mit deinem post ziemlich konform,aber der letzte Satz stört mich irgendwie...
also die Taliban mit Nazis zu vergleichen hinkt irgendwie,denn frag mal in den Ländern des Nahen und Fernen Osten nach was für die Bewohner die Taliban darstellen...da wirst du Bedeutungen wie Freiheitskämpfer oder Gotteskrieger hören.und da ist ein Großteil der islamischen Bevölkerung stolz darauf,während auf den Naziabschaum damals niemand stolz war.Taliban haben also weltweit zwei Bedeutungen...

und ausserdem wer hat denn die Taliban eigentlich ausgebildet und zu dem gemacht was sie heute sind?die Amis waren es...als in den 80ern, zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges, die Sowjets in Afghanistan sassen,da war es der CIA der den Taliban das kämpfen beigebracht hat und sie mit Waffen versorgt hat...und heute bekämpfen sie das Übel welches sie selber heraufbeschworen haben...


----------



## nuriina (28. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> während auf den Naziabschaum damals niemand stolz war.



Der Großteil des deutschen Volkes hat damals mitgemacht. Sonst wäre es nie soweit gekommen.Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## sympathisant (18. August 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du unterstellst der Bundeswehr gerade Kriegsverbrechen weisst das ?
> 
> ...
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen jagdt die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan auch keine Terroristen, sondern ist dort um die Bevölkerung zu schützen und die Afghanische Armee und Polizei auszubilden. Ich frage mich wie du auf sowas überhaupt kommst. Die Amerikaner jagen dort im Rahmen ihrer Enduring Freedom Mission Terroristen hinterher. Zur ISAF Mission gehört diese Aufgabe aber nicht. Du solltest das mal differenzieren. Deutschland ist an Enduring Freedom mit Kriegsschiffen an der Küste Afrikas beteiligt und mit wenigen Spezialkräften in Afghanistan(hauptsächlich Aufklärung) und was du geschrieben hast wird nun auch realität, denn die Piraten, die von der deutschen Marine aufgegriffen wurden werden in Deutschland vor Gericht gestellt.



ist ne ganze weile her. doch inzwischen scheint ja genau das bestätigt zu werden. teile der bundeswehr (ksk) schalten (zuammen mit den amis) "netzwerke" aus.


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. August 2010)

Wenn er einen neuen aufmacht kommt nur "Sufu alter das Thema gibts schon 1.000 Mal!"

Also lieber nen alten Thread ausgraben wenns was neues gibt als einen neuen aufmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wenn er einen neuen aufmacht kommt nur "Sufu alter das Thema gibts schon 1.000 Mal!"
> 
> Also lieber nen alten Thread ausgraben wenns was neues gibt als einen neuen aufmachen.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Und das olle Zombiebild ist auch net produktiver als Threadnekromantie.


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Ich weiß, mein(e) Post(s) tragen nichts zum Thread bei. Aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen.

Btw: Danke für das Wort "Thread Nekromantie" dadurch konnte ich einige gute Bilder dazu finden. Wie diese hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun sage ich auch mal was zum Thread:

Nun, was im nahen Osten passiert ist Dumm und Unlogisch. Ich meine, ich "hätte" 2 Lösungsmöglichkeiten für das Nahost-Problem.

1: Alle Soldaten abziehen lassen, sollen doch alle ihre Probleme selber lösen, egal wie Blutig es wird.
2: (So hat es auch mein Vater gesagt). Alles Wegbomben was im entferntesten nach einer Militärbasis des Feindes aussieht. Napalm, Bomben und Luftangriffe sollten dieses Problem lösen um eigene Verluste zu Minimieren, Zivile Verluste sind egal .....


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> 1: Alle Soldaten abziehen lassen, sollen doch alle ihre Probleme selber lösen, egal wie Blutig es wird.
> 2: (So hat es auch mein Vater gesagt). Alles Wegbomben was im entferntesten nach einer Militärbasis des Feindes aussieht. Napalm, Bomben und Luftangriffe sollten dieses Problem lösen um eigene Verluste zu Minimieren, Zivile Verluste sind egal .....



Dug-Dug finden ganz schlecht Idee!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Und nun sage ich auch mal was zum Thread:
> 
> Nun, was im nahen Osten passiert ist Dumm und Unlogisch. Ich meine, ich "hätte" 2 Lösungsmöglichkeiten für das Nahost-Problem.
> 
> ...



1. LOL
2. Du weißt schon dass Afghanistan ein Gebirgsland ist (Der Hindukusch ist ein Gebirge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und auch ansonsten eine riesige Fläche hat...Da kommt man mit Bomben, Napalm und Luftangriffen nicht weit, die bringen nämlich nichts. Ausserdem sollte man nicht vergessen dass sich die Taliban zwischen Zivilisten verstecken...einfach alles abknallen was Bart und Turban trägt ist suboptimal. Und 1000 Zivilisten opfern um 10 Taliban zu töten ist inakzeptabel.


----------



## Davatar (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Und nun sage ich auch mal was zum Thread:
> 
> Nun, was im nahen Osten passiert ist Dumm und Unlogisch. Ich meine, ich "hätte" 2 Lösungsmöglichkeiten für das Nahost-Problem.
> 
> ...


So von Diplomatie, menschlichen Umgangsformen und Humantität oder sowas, hast Du vermutlich auch noch nie was gehört oder?

1: Die ganze Sache ist nun nicht ganz so einfach wie Du Dir das vorstellst. Dort unten gibts Öl. Öl brauchen und wollen wir (die westliche Welt). Doch damit wir das Öl auch erhalten, brauchen wir dort eine halbwegs stabile Regierung, die uns das Öl auch liefert oder noch besser, unsere eignen Firmen dort nach Öl borhen lässt.
Hinzu kommt noch der weniger kapitalistische Gedanke, dass man lieber den Krieg dort unten hat, wo dann irgendwelche Leute sterben, mit denen man hier nichts zu tun hat, als wenn sich dort die bösen Taliban ausbreiten, um früher oder später uns hier vor Ort in die Luft zu jagen.
2: Ich weiss nicht, inwifern, dass das jetzt als Beleidigung gilt, die man als persönlichen Angriff werten kann (also darf das ruhig von nem Mod zensiert werden, wenns so aufgefasst wird), aber wenn Dein Vater sowas sagt (und das dann auch ernst meint), dann ist er ein Idiot. Hätten die Amis und die Russen einfach alles weggebombt, was Deutsch am Ende des 2. Weltkriegs, gäbs heute weder Deinen Vater, noch Dich. Wir sind hier ja halbwegs zivilisiert, da kann man nicht einfach Zivilisten ermorden. Ausserdem stiften solche Aktionen Unmut, was bedeutet, dass sich früher oder später jemand rächen und/oder einschreiten wird. Dann hat mans nämlich dort unten bald nicht mehr nur mit den Taliban zu tun, sondern auch mit diversen Nachbarstaaten. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass Bomben, Napalm, etc auch nicht gratis sind. Zwar verfügen die Amis über gewaltige Waffenarsenale und machen damit auch gute Geschäfte, doch das Zeug sinnlos in irgendwelche Berglöcher zu schiessen, ist selbst den Amis zu teuer. Bringen würds auch nicht wirklich viel, bei der geografischen Lage dort.

Und jetzt denken wir nochmal über die zuvor getroffene Aussage nach, überlegen uns, was wir da geschrieben haben und wie sinnvoll eine solche Aussage ist, ok?


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

@Selor Kiith: Kurz und bündig, mir gefällt dein Post ^^

@Falathrim: Hm, Wenn in Gebirgen Tunnel und/oder Höhlen sind. Dann kann man Bomben dort abwerfen und diese Höhlen/Tunnel stürzen ein und begraben die Taliban. 

Ich habe vergessen von wem das Zitat ist, es lautet aber so:

Die Freiheit wird vom Blut der Unschuldigen und der Tyrannen erkauft.

Es gibt keinen Krieg ohne Zivile verlusste, und ich würde eher ein ganzes Dorf exekutieren als einen einzigen Feind laufen zu lassen. (Ja, ich bin da etwas Brutal mit Gegnern).

@Davatar: 

1: Du hast Recht.
2: Dieselbe Aussage wie bei Falathrim, ja, egal wie Zivilisiert ein Land ist, es gab, gibt und wird immer radikale Methoden geben (z. B. China, dort werden auch Kinder exekutiert wenn sie etwas stehlen oder es werden so viele Menschen exekutiert bis ein Dieb sich zu erkennen gibt, der dann auch Exekutiert wird). 

Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich an der Spitze eines Landes was Krieg im Nahosten führt, tja, ihr könnt es euch denken.

(Ja, ich mache mich unbeliebt mit diesen Aussagen. Aber radikale Lösungen sind sehr effektiv, Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen, also Terror mit Terror. Damit würde die Bevölkerung lernen: Wenn wir Taliban bei uns verstecken, werden wir getötet. Also am besten gleich Taliban aus Dorf verjagen oder öffentlich Hinrichten).


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich an der Spitze eines Landes was Krieg im Nahosten führt, tja, ihr könnt es euch denken.



Aber da Du Ösi bist, müssen wir in diesem Leben nicht mehr damit rechnen, dass es soweit kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Es sei denn, Ihr schickt wieder einen von Euch nach Deutschland...


----------



## Xanathoran (19. August 2010)

Oh mein Gott ... Paladin hat echt den Vogel abgeschossen - naja u.a. auch die anderen Spitzengehirne hier ... 

Die angesprochenen "Lösungsvorschläge" können nur von einem deutschen oder sagen wir mal mitteleuropäischen Vollhonk kommen, der dick und fett daheim hinter seiner Standleitung sich auf Posts einen runterholt ... Schonmal daran gedacht, dass 1. Dein Vater unrecht hat und 2. es nicht so einfach ist auf ein von Menschen erschaffenes - und was hier im Zusammenhang viel wichtiger ist und eine große Tragweite hat - und oder getragenes Problem eine Lösung parat zu haben? 

Ich könnte noch unzählig viele Beispiele bringen, warum deine "Lösungen" ziemlich naiv, dumm und unüberdacht sind, aber was viel schlimmer ist: Dein Daddy ist um ein paar Jahre älter (reine biologische Kausalität) und von DEM sollte man eigentlich mehr erwarten können!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

So und jetzt kommen wir alle mal wieder runter. Ich muss mich bei einigen Posts hier auch schwer wundern, aber das ist kein Grund für persönliche Beleidigungen.


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Die Freiheit wird vom Blut der Unschuldigen und der Tyrannen erkauft.
> 
> und ich würde eher ein ganzes Dorf exekutieren als einen einzigen Feind laufen zu lassen.




mmmmh...und was unterscheidet dich dann noch vom Taliban,Terroristen,dem "Bösen"....?

und ich beantworte dein Zitat mit einem Gegenzitat:
Wenn man lange in einen Abgrund schaut,schaut der Abgrund auch in einen...


----------



## Falathrim (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> @Falathrim: Hm, Wenn in Gebirgen Tunnel und/oder Höhlen sind. Dann kann man Bomben dort abwerfen und diese Höhlen/Tunnel stürzen ein und begraben die Taliban.


Dann zeig mir mal bitte die Bombe, die durch 10-100 Meter dicke, massive Steinwände schlägt. Ausserdem leben auch in den Gebirgen Zivilisten.



> Ich habe vergessen von wem das Zitat ist, es lautet aber so:
> 
> Die Freiheit wird vom Blut der Unschuldigen und der Tyrannen erkauft.


Du weißt aber schon dass sich das mit dem Blut der Unschuldigen auf Soldaten bezieht? Auf Menschen die keine andere Wahl haben als den Tyrannen zu unterstützen bzw. für ihn zu kämpfen, bzw. es nicht besser wissen?



> Es gibt keinen Krieg ohne Zivile verlusste, und ich würde eher ein ganzes Dorf exekutieren als einen einzigen Feind laufen zu lassen. (Ja, ich bin da etwas Brutal mit Gegnern).


Diese Aussage ist so unfassbar, tut mir Leid, dämlich. Ich würd dir mal empfehlen, wenn du Fantasy magst, die Romane Wächter der Nacht, Wächter des Tages, Wächter des Zwielichts, Wächter der Ewigkeit durchzulesen. 
Da gibts eine gute Erklärung, warum man die "Dunklen" Magier nicht einfach alle auslöschen würde: Auch unsere Feinde haben Familien und Freunde. Mit jedem, den wir unnötig umbringen, steigt die Zahl, die uns dafür hassen.
Anton, also die Hauptfigur der Romane, erklärt das so:


> Mit jedem Dunklen, der unnötig umgebracht wird, gewinnt die Dunkle Seite 10 neue Rekruten. Tötest du also 100 Dunkle, so gewinnt die Dunkle Seite 1000, tötest du 100.000, sind es schon eine Million.


Man darf nie vergessen, dass auch ein Dorf in Afghanistan Nachbardörfer hat...und würden die europäischen Besatzer anfangen, willkürlich Zivilisten abzuschlachten, nur weil DER VERDACHT besteht, dass sich ein Terrorist unter ihnen versteckt, dann haben wir in kürzester Zeit nicht nur den nahen Osten gegen uns, nein, Menschen wie ich würden die Menschen, die solches zu verantworten haben, vor dem UN-Kriegsverbrechertribunal anklagen.



> 2: Dieselbe Aussage wie bei Falathrim, ja, egal wie Zivilisiert ein Land ist, es gab, gibt und wird immer radikale Methoden geben (z. B. China, dort werden auch Kinder exekutiert wenn sie etwas stehlen oder es werden so viele Menschen exekutiert bis ein Dieb sich zu erkennen gibt, der dann auch Exekutiert wird).


Achso. Und weil das achso zivilisierte und in Menschenrechtsfragen fortschrittliche CHINA *KINDER* exekutiert und wahllos Unschuldige wegen Kavaliersdelikten umbringt, sollen wir das auch so machen. Brüller, echter Brüller.



> Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich an der Spitze eines Landes was Krieg im Nahosten führt, tja, ihr könnt es euch denken.


Keine Angst, mit der Einstellung schaffst du das eh nicht.


Weißt du was ich am schockierendsten an deiner Einstellung finde? Du bist es doch, der in dem Lustige Bilder-Thread meint, wir sollten uns nicht über die Anschläge vom 11.9.01 lustig machen, weil man über den Tod keine Witze machst. Und hier vertrittst du eine der menschenverachtendsten Einstellungen, die ich jemals lesen musste? Die einzige Erklärung dafür sind nur wahnsinnige Naivität und ein tiefgreifender Rassismus.


----------



## LaVerne (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> (Ja, ich mache mich unbeliebt mit diesen Aussagen. Aber radikale Lösungen sind sehr effektiv, Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen, also Terror mit Terror. Damit würde die Bevölkerung lernen: Wenn wir Taliban bei uns verstecken, werden wir getötet. Also am besten gleich Taliban aus Dorf verjagen oder öffentlich Hinrichten).



Ein Blick in die Geschichte lehrt uns, daß genau das zu nichts anderem als einer endlosen Spirale der Gewalt führt - aber warum aus der Vergangenheit lernen, wenn man doch Pappis simple Gedankengänge übernehmen kann...

Die Angehörigen von unschuldig getöteten Zivilisten sind die Terroristen von morgen. Warum nicht gleich Völkermord, damit niemand mehr übrig bleibt, der sich rächen kann?


----------



## Ogil (19. August 2010)

Leute - was sollen Eure Argumente gegen solche Stimmtisch-Meinungen bewirken, die irgendwelche Kinder ihren Eltern nachplappern? Offensichtlich versucht da jemand auf dicke Hose zu machen und schreckt dabei auch nicht vor stinkigen Socken zurueck...


----------



## Davatar (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> 2: Dieselbe Aussage wie bei Falathrim, ja, egal wie Zivilisiert ein Land ist, es gab, gibt und wird immer radikale Methoden geben (z. B. China, dort werden auch Kinder exekutiert wenn sie etwas stehlen oder es werden so viele Menschen exekutiert bis ein Dieb sich zu erkennen gibt, der dann auch Exekutiert wird).
> 
> Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich an der Spitze eines Landes was Krieg im Nahosten führt, tja, ihr könnt es euch denken.
> 
> (Ja, ich mache mich unbeliebt mit diesen Aussagen. Aber radikale Lösungen sind sehr effektiv, Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen, also Terror mit Terror. Damit würde die Bevölkerung lernen: Wenn wir Taliban bei uns verstecken, werden wir getötet. Also am besten gleich Taliban aus Dorf verjagen oder öffentlich Hinrichten).


Also Deine Einstellung zeugt nicht gerade davon, dass Du Deine Aussagen wesentlich gut durchdacht hast. Natürlich, wenn man das ganze Land mit der ganzen Bevölkerung versenken würde, wäre dort keiner mehr, der sich Dir entgegenstellen könnte. Dafür hättest Du dann in Deinem eignen Land plötzlich ne Menge Leute, die sich gegen Dich stellen, zusammen mit so ziemlich jedem sonst auf der Welt, weil Du sinnlosen Massenmord begangen hast. Die Geschichte zeigt, warum radikale Methoden nie zum Erfolg geführt haben: Gewalt erzeugt immer Gegengewalt. Neutrale, Freunde und Verbündete können schneller zu Feinden werden, als Du denkst, wenn Du Greueltaten begehst oder in Auftrag gibst.
Übrigens ist es recht einfach, zu behaupten, man könnte problemlos den Massenmord an vielen Leuten in Auftrag geben, wenn man es dann nicht selbst tun muss. Wenn Du in der Situation wärst, mit dem Panzer oder Kampfhelikopter oder sowas vor nem Dorf stehst und den Befehl erhältst "Alle Leute auslöschen, keinen am Leben lassen"...ich schätze mal, Du hättest ein gewisses Problem damit. Nehmen wir mal an, das wäre nun nicht irgendwo ein paar hundert Kilometer von Deinem Wohnsitz entfernt. Nehmen wir an, es wäre Dein Nachbardorf oder Deine Nachbarstadt. Wärs da auch noch so einfach, den Massenmord zu befehlen? Oder wenns Deine Heimatstadt wäre? _"Oh, mist, Deine Eltern leben ja da...naja, ist ja egal, Hauptsache ich töte dadurch auch noch gleich ne Hand voll Terroristen"_ Würdest Du so denken und handeln? Ich glaube kaum. Wenns Dich selbst betrifft, sieht die ganze Sache plötzlich ganz anders aus.
Stell Dir mal vor, ein Nachbarland Deutschlands würde mal eben nen Napalmteppich über Deiner Stadt legen, nur weil sie damit den Terrorismus bekämpfen wollen. Glaubst Du im Ernst, das würde irgendetwas bezwecken, ausser dass gewaltiger Hass geschürt werden würde? Vermutlich wäre der Rest des Landes ziemlich sauer und würde sich das nicht einfach so gefallen lassen.
Bisher sind die meisten diktatorisch gerichteten Reiche früher oder später gefallen, spätestens aber dann, wenn sie ihre Innenpolitik auch nach aussen verlegt haben. Klar, wenn Du Deine eigne kleine Insel irgendwo im Meer hättest und nur Deine eigne Bevölkerung schikanieren würdest, könntest Du mehr oder weniger tun, was Du möchtest. Der Preis dafür wäre allerdings, dass Du jeden Tag Deines (vermutlich nicht allzu langen) Lebens in Angst leben müsstest, überfallen, im Schlaf erdrosselt, vergiftet oder in die Luft gesprengt zu werden.

In der Geschichte gibts übrigens auch ne Menge anderer hübscher Beispiele. Die Holländer, Franzosen, Spanier und Engländer hatten ja überall auf der Welt ihre Kolonien. Rate mal, warum sie die heute nicht mehr haben. Ich geb Dir nen Tip: Ein Volk lässt sich früher oder später nicht mehr einfach so alles gefallen.
Vielleicht solltest Du mal den Film oder das Buch zu "Mahatma Gandhi" schauen/lesen. Kurzen Exkurs in Geschichte: Indien war früher eine Britische Kolonie. Massenversammlungen von Indern waren nicht erlaubt. Die Engländer haben recht hohe Zölle gefördert, ein Inder war nicht wirklich viel wert und viel wurden auch entsprechend mies behandelt. Die Inder hatten irgendwann genug davon und wurden allmählich sauer. In einem Park, der von Mauern umrahmt war, gab es eine friedliche Demonstration gegen die Britische Unterdrückung. General Reginald Dyer entsandte 150 bewaffnete Soldaten und einen Panzerwagen mit nem Maschinengewehr. Völlig überfordert von der Situation vor Ort, wurde der Feuerbefehl erteilt. Nach offiziellen Angaben gab es 379 Tote und 1200 Verletzte, die aber die Britischen Truppen gar nicht angegriffen hatten. Laut inoffiziellen Quellen sollen es sogar 1000 Tote und 2000 Verletzte gewesen sein. Was hat das alles gebracht? Hass und Zorn, aber nicht die gewünschte Unterdrückung des indischen Volkes. Heute sieht man ja, was daraus geworden ist: Indien ist unabhängig und "Britannien" relativ klein im Vergleich zu früher. Mehr über das Massaker von Amritsar, kannst Du sonst auch hier nachlesen.



Ogil schrieb:


> Leute - was sollen Eure Argumente gegen solche Stimmtisch-Meinungen bewirken, die irgendwelche Kinder ihren Eltern nachplappern?


Das ist die falsche Einstellung. Leute, die offensichtlichen Unsinn erzählen, muss man korrigieren, sonst lernen sie nie aus ihren Fehlern oder bilden sich womöglich ein, es sei wirklich richtig, was sie da verzapfen und versuchen noch mehr Leute für ihre Sache zu überzeugen! 


Und übrigens: Man kann seinen Eltern auch widersprechen, wenn Sie Mist erzählen und man ein Bisschen darüber nachgedacht hat. Das nennt man dann "sich selbst ne Meinung bilden".


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das ist die falsche Einstellung. Leute, die offensichtlichen Unsinn erzählen, muss man korrigieren, sonst lernen sie nie aus ihren Fehlern oder bilden sich womöglich ein, es sei wirklich richtig, was sie da verzapfen und versuchen noch mehr Leute für ihre Sache zu überzeugen!



Das ist sicher eine gute Absicht und zeugt von nobler Gesinnung aber ich habe so das Gefühl, dass es einige gibt bei denen Hopfen und Malz verloren ist und jegliche Zuwendung einfach nur Zeitverschwendung wäre.


----------

